# Apollo's Acres



## dajeti2 (Mar 1, 2005)

I, Apollo,am happy to announcethatI finally have one place for allmypictures.I hope you will come on in and look around. Feelfree to leave yoggies and oats on your way through. You can also let myMom know how much you like my pictures. She likes that kind of stuff, Idon't really know why. I know I'm cute. Oh Well.Enjoy.

Begging for his yogurt drops







Cleaning his cage






An Armful






Here all the pictures from Jeremy'sbaseball games























































































In August of last year we entered Apollo in a rabbit show.

the cage was a bit too small






If you look on his lip you can see the bad oowwee his neighbor gave him on his lip






Jeremy giving Apollo a kiss Goodbye before we left for the night






Jeremy and Apollo WON. The won Best of Breed and BestIn Show(open class). I'm so proud.











Winning made him hungry






This little boy dragged mom &amp; sis over to pet the bunny(Apollo is getting ready to lay down and enjoy some petting)






Apollo doing his part to help protect the Hartford Deer






These are pictures I took while we were camping.
















saw the brush in mom's hand











Jeremy kept saying hurry mom I can't hold him any longer.






Look at that sweet face






Well that's all for now. I'm sure mom will add more, you know how momsare, always snapping pictures. I really hate that flash. Don't forgetto tell mom hi.

Apollo M.B. Teter

aka Apollo Wollo


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow!! Apollo is beautiful :shock:

and big!


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 2, 2005)

amazing! and he really likes to go out to the games and see all the people?!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Tina, I hate tocomplain since we've only known each other a short while,butI've been told patience isn't one of myvirtues.I've already seen all of these! :XI WANTNEW PICTURES! 

I certainly hope that didn't seem toopushy...I'd like to think it takes a bit longer for someone to know methat well! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Raspberry,

You really must work on your patience dear. There are actually 3 picsabove that I've not posted before. I'm sick and can't leavethe house, so my hubby took in 2 rolls of film and is picking them uptoday. With the way Apollo is lately I just may have 54 great shots ofhis noselol.

alittle while longer

********************************************

babybunnywrigley, thank you very much.

********************************************

Spiced77, Apollo is extremely outgoing and loves getting out of thehouse. My problem with Apollo is when we go out and someone doesn't payattention to him. He gets a bad attitude then. It is all about Apollolol.

Tina


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2005)

Dajeti I`m proud ofyou.

myfav pic is" Apollobegging for his yoggies"





jer


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Way to go, Tina! These photos Rock!

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers today.

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW! What a great bunch of pictures! Apollo isone BIG boy if ever saw one! He looks so loved and happy. I love thepicture of him begging for his yogurt drops.... it's definately apriceless photo! 

thing I cant believe is that he seems to be very content beingheld...... Does he struggle much at all? With his size, trying to holda bunny could be a tricky endeavor! I know that when I try to holdAmaretto things can get very messy. (Case in point: i tried holding hertoday, and she wriggled out of my arms and tried to climb up to the topof my head!!)


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you Jer.

***********************

Carolyn, thank you ever so much dear.

****************************

Sandhills, Armaretto is gorgeous. Thank you. Believe it or not Apolloactually loves to be held. He'll stand up in front of me and put hispaws on my leg, begging to be picked up. When all the bunnies had theirmeeting regarding being ground loving....Apollo was out sniffing theflowers lol. He lets most people pick him up and carry him around. Mosttimes he'll actually go to sleep.

Tina


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Okay, OKAY! I wentback and looked again! I found_ two_that Ididn'trecognize...

SO, I stand corrected!I hadn't seentheone of him begging for yogurt drops or the oneofhim cleaning his cage! Helooks taller thanSebastian's Little Girl when he is standing up! :shock:It'sso funny cuzCarolyn and I are always talking about how SLGdoesn't understand how big Cali is....of course neither does Cali....Doyou think Apollo understands how big he is? 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Look at how Baby wants to get to his Momma!





-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2005)

I love this picture - but I love all Apollo pictures ! I think it'sgreat the way everyone comes to greet him when he is out, and heaccepts it so graciously. What a boy!!! - Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 2, 2005)

Apollo, I think you are one of the most handsome bunnies I have ever seen. Tell your Mum that I have missed those stroller pics.






You look very comfy in there. I love that hat too!

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

Apollo's sooooooo cute! and big!

Love the fire hat pose!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lanna, Flemish are a little to big to sneak in lol, you could always surprise him

Raspberry, the two from the show that show is cage are new too. Myfavorite new one is of the little boy that dragged his mom and sisterover to see the bunny. And nope, Apollo has no clue howmassive he is. Whenever he gets scared he'll jump from the strollerright up into my arms. I've lost count of the times I've landed on mybutt lol

Carolyn,

Ican not believe you said that. You hit the nail on the head. He wantedaway from Daddy and back to mom so bad he couldn't stand it. Not manypeople see that in that pic.

LuvaBun, thank you.Apollo has always beenthat waysince we got him. He's one of those rabbits that loves people and lovesattention. Apollo doesn't care who is petting just that someone ispetting him lol.

Vickie thank you. We put the hat on him as a joke and he didn't care soI had to take a picture. Since then he's worn a lei, a bib and one ofmy son's tshirts.I really need to take more pictures.

lyndsy, thank you. As I was posting these pictures, it hit me just howbig he'sgotten.

Mybaby isn't a baby anymore.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Even in your avatar, he's looking at you with Love.

Apollo, You're a



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Now Auntie Carolyn, don't you remember? Apollo's full name is Apollo M.B.(Momma's Boy) T****

But then I expected no different. Some one at school asked Jeremy if hewas a momma's boy and Jeremy said"Yup and Proud of It." So it onlymakes sense I would have a fur baby the same way lol.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 2, 2005)

Dajeti, Apollo is simply gorgeous. Espcially the pics of him in the stroller.

Lanna, you could always get a Flemish kit and just act *really*surprised when it keeps growing. "Oh, the pet shop/breedertold me it was an adult rabbit. Well, since we've had it solong we might as well keep the bunny."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Dang!

I'm glad I don't make a living by paying attention todetails! 





Raspberry


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 2, 2005)

That is truly one awesome bunny!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have some new pictures of Apollo. I just wantto say that I am pleasantly surprised at how many good ones I havegotten out of this batch of film.







Look at these ears
















Apollo has started snuggling his friend Sparky
















This is a picture that shows how big his feet are. That is his foot against my hand.






Sweeping the floor doesn't bother him






I like the look on Jeremy's face






Apollo looks like a teddy bear in this one






These next three are unsettling to me. It looks as though well...you know. He is actually sound asleep.











Jeremy is always playing tug of war with Apollo using Apollo's favoritetoy...Paper. Apollo decided Jeremy won't get this piece...He's sleepingon it.






I finally have a picture of Apollo playing with some newspaper






Apollo inhaling an extra helping of oats






We recently had alot of snow. Here is a pic of my boys in the snow.






This is similar to "Where's Waldo" lol It's "Where's Apollo"






I have always hoped to one day get a picture that truly showed Apollo'sbeauty and his personality. I am so happy because I finally have one. Icried when I saw it.






These are really awesome shots too.

















I hope ya'll enjoy them as much as we do.

Ya'll are in trouble now... my hubby bought me a Digital Cameratoday. Ya'll are safe for a little bit while I learn howto work it lol.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

Where?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean?

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

When I posted that all it was was a post from you saying "New pictures Added" and that's it........


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh ok. I was kinda lost for a minute there lol.

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 4, 2005)

He is so distinguished and handsome, and such a gentlebun. Truly a wonderful example of the flemish breed!

I love all the pictures, they all came out great! He is so big andcuddly looking. Don't you love their big feet? Diva's feet are aboutthe same size as Apollo's. I LOVE big feet!

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fergi, I love those big ol' feet too. They are sosoft. Does Diva let you touch hers? Apollo is finally to the point thatI can touch 'em and he won't pull away. I swear they're tickilish lol.I must admitthough, I am a sucker for those huge ears. Apollo lovesgetting them rubbed and I've actually fallen asleep doing it.

Thank You.

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 4, 2005)

Yep, I love the big ears too! Diva's favoritepetting starts at her nose and ends with a good, gentle, ear tug. Shereally likes right in between her ears to.

She is pretty ticklish about her feet but if I persist she gives in:?.

Fergi's mom


----------



## bunsforlife (Mar 4, 2005)

I sooooooooooooooooooooooo want a Flemmy!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, Apollo is so cuddly looking. Loved the stroller pics and the third pic down (the innocent look).


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Fergi, that's is so cute. For Apollo a reallygood petting starts with the ears, goes to a chin and chest rub back tothe ears and it starts all over again lol.

********************************

mambo101, thank you very much.

*************************************

bunsforlife, I really want more Flemish. I love everything about thebreed. I can't imagine my life without at least one Flemish in it. I amOFFICIALLY HOOKED.

********************************************

Jenniblu, your Vash is a gorgeous looking guy too. The 3rd pic down isthe look I get right before he's going to do something he's notsupposed to. Vash is so sweet looking. Do you have anymore pictures ofhim? Thank you.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Mar 5, 2005)

Dear Apollo, 
You are gorgeous and I especially like you in that red hat!!

Tell your mum to get snapping some more pics of you when she feels better.

And tell Jer I liked the picture of him kissing you goodnight!! You 2 sure are good looking fellas!! 

Yours,
Bindy & Ariel


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Ariel, before you know it you'll be begging me tostop lol. Since I can't do a whole lot with only one hand, I figuredout the new camera. Now I just have to figure out how to get them on myputer. Jer will be thrilled when he reads this in the morning.

Your Bindy is so sweet looking. I love your avatar.

Tina


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2005)

My favorite picof Apollo is him begingfor treats.

Ariel thank`s for thecompliments.



jer


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 5, 2005)

This one is goingto make BunnyMommy get out hertissues!



Raspberry


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 5, 2005)

He's just too cute! ugh i want a flemish soooobadly! hmm.. i wonder if there is anyway i can trick my parnets intogetting one! :onders:: 

LOL


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Raspberry, I'm glad you like'em. I thought patience weren't one of your strong points. You know whyhe's exhausted don't you...shedding all that hair everywhere, trying togrow oats in the carpet, giving ApollosBro a quick haircut, shreddingall those pieces of paper(secret escape plans), what a busy hour.





******************************

Cinnabun, you can always tell them it's a dog withreally big ears lol. Apollo has been mistaken for a dog before. Couldworklol

*****************************

ApollosBro, I love the one where you scooped him uplike it was nothing and the look on you face says"hurry he's heavy".Ya'll keep me on my toes. Love ya!

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 5, 2005)

Tina, these are just awesome picutres. Theyreally show off Apollo to his best, and I think his unique personalityshines through. The more I see of him , the more I love him. Keep 'emcoming! - Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jan,thank you so much.That is so sweet of you.

Tina


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 5, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> Cinnabun, you can always tell them it's a dog with really big ears lol.Apollo has been mistaken for a dog before. Could work lol



hmm.... :onders some more:: I think I'll try it! LOL


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm with ya.I can tell about the timeApollo went to a baseball game and really was mistaken for a dog lol.Too funny.

Tina


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thank You. I guess you could always say it's aGuard Bunny. Apollo has scared off more than visitor to our home...thecable guy, washer repair man,etc.

Tellhim you could really use the services ofyour own AttackBunny



Tina


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Ido the same thing lol.

Tina


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL.. hmm.. i wonder how my Husband will be wheni get married! LOL.. and how strict he is about Animals! LOL.... ohwell i'll just end up begging for it or going out and buying it andsaying its for him! LOL.. or just do what you guys do! LOL

Tina i asked my mom if i could get a Flemish and shes like NO NO NO NONO NO NO! im like but its a bigggg dog! and shes like NO! 
lmao.. i guess she thinks 6 pets are enough (5 are mine!) LOL.. so thats what she thinks! LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 5, 2005)

Tina, that is the same look that Vash gives mewhen he has been doing something naughty. I have morepictures of Vash around here somewhere (hopelessly disorganized).


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cinnabun, good luck. I was pretty upfront andtold DAle before when we first got together that I was an animal nut.I'm pretty lucky. I have to hold myself back alot or I'd havea zoo lol.

***********************************

Jenniblu, These two sound like two peasin a pod lol. That is the only time I get that look too. I recentlymoved and am still so disorganized. I'm slowly getting things togetherlol. I'm not rushing....ok I am. But Vash is SOOOOO Handsome, I can'tget enough...need more Vash.

Tina


----------



## bunsforlife (Mar 5, 2005)

Shawn and I have already made it perfectly clearthat we are going to have a domesticated zoo when we get our own house::winks::

Said we are gunna have a bunny room (Since I want a Flemmy sooooooooo badly)

Then Ferret, cat, dog (I must have a Corgi), hedgehog, parrots, etc.

We already have Gir and Guin the buns, Gaz the rat and Stompy thetortoise. Many many more in our future =) plus kidseventually hehe


----------



## Toni (Mar 5, 2005)

I LOVE YOUR BUNNY, what kind is he .....


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 5, 2005)

bunsforlife, I love it. I already have one dog,looking for a second, frogs, fish, Apollo and hopefully will be addingthe girls. I told Carolyn, if there isn't fur on the couch -it's nothome lol. I love the bunny room. My husband is designing our home andwe have already drawn up the rabbit room. The things we do for ourbabies

Toni, Hi and welcome again. Apollo is a Flemish Giant. He's a big ol' teddy bear.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> This one is going to makeBunnyMommy get out hertissues!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry




The two pictures you picked out were my favorites, too Raspberry. 

I'm a little concerned that Apollo doesn't feel that he's the Center ofAttention and doesn't have enough of love - - (NOT!).

What EXCELLENT pictures,Tina!



You sure have a character there, My Friend.Could he_be_ any more spoiled??

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 7, 2005)

I am feeling a bit better and have regained some use of my hand. I'm so excited.

I finally got to play with the digital camera tonight. Actually Jeremyand I both did. I must admit I am a bit surprised. Jeremy seems to havea real eye for the camera. 

Apollo's Sign






Huge Ears






Rabbit Push Ups






I think I used the flash 1 too many times






You've seen his fot on my hand...now it's my foot on him.






They are so sweet together.











I have alot more but I think I'll give ya'll a break . Hope you enjoy.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 8, 2005)

OhhhhhhTina.....


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 8, 2005)

I feel I just have to share these pictures. They are of Apollo and his Dad sharing a moment.
















Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh yes, BunnyMommy is going to need a family sized box of tissues for this thread!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Carolyn...:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Itwasn't me.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 9, 2005)

I thinkyou knew what was going to happenthough...



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

She's a Supa Freak! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

YA'll are notright.

ButI love ya'll anyway

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2005)

Apollo and his Dad sharing a moment.

A *KODAK *MOMENT!

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

I know it was such a rare moment I had to film it. I love Apollo taking the hay from dad's mouth.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 9, 2005)

I love all the new Apollo pictures!! 

Can I please have him?! PLEASE...j/k...I know you and your family love him too much 

Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

Aww, Thank you babybunnywrigley. Don't let Apollo's looks fool you. He can be a real stinker when he wants to be.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

babybunnywrigley wrote:


> I love all the new Apollo pictures!!???
> 
> Can I please have him?!? PLEASE...
> 
> Jenn



No hard feelings, Jenn, but

I have Dibbs, Tina and Jeremy! :X

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

Auntie Carebear, 

 You are my Bunny Godmother. It'sOK.



Love, Your nephew,

Apollo


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm glad we've gotten that straightened out.

* * * * *que the music to Green Acres* * * * *

Appppoooolllllooo Acres is the Place for me....

Flemish livin is The Life for Me...

Bunny spreadin out so long and wide...

Keep Manhattan, just give me Apollo's hide.



Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 9, 2005)

Keep the pictures coming, Tina. Love cuddly Apollo. Give him a kiss for me!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

You're nuts you know that right. That's why we love YA!

Tina &amp; the Boys


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

...."Coooonnnnect-icut is where I'd ratha stay...

I get excited smelling hay...

I just adore alfalfa stew...

Dahlin, I love you, but give me Cali Avenue..."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Ohbrother....


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

Carolyn, I thought you'd like to know I had thesong stuck in my head forever. Even Jeremy started singing it. Goodthing hubby was gone lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Singing Abba songs today. 





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

While walking tothe

lol.

sorry had to Love Ya!

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Singing and Whistling all theway...???

?


"You are?The Dancing Queen, young and clean, only 17..."

?

?

-Carolyn

?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hereyou goDear.The best part is I can see you doing this.

Raspberry,have a sprite, it might help that stomachofyours.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2005)

If you would stop singing it would help my stomach! 

I'm rolling around on the floor in tears,holding my belly, at the vision of you moonwalking across thefloor grabbing your whats-it and singing to MichaelJackson!



Don't let those grumpy ladies see you andtattle that you are being happy at work again! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes CArolyn Dear. excessive Happiness is against the rules.



LookIt's Us...

Carolyn, ain't listenin',I don'tthink Caregrabbing her goodies is somethin I need to see, and Raspberry istryingnot to mess the floor again.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Still singing Abba!

"Oh when you're near me, darlin can you hear me - S.O.S.

When you're gone, how can I even try to goon...."



Or how about..."Mamma Mia, we we go again...my my..."

Life is Good!





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

YouGo Girl.

Life is good ain'tit!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2005)

OH LOOK! It's "Dust In TheWind!!!"





Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we may needthis


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> OH LOOK!? It's "Dust In The?Wind!!!"??
> 
> ??
> 
> ...




*laughs* 

You two are two peas in a pod! You're a dangerous team.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

Two peas in a pod huh? Well I kinda see it more as





Nuff Said. nuk nuk nuk


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

Apollo is generally very easy going. Butwe have found that there is one thing in this world that just getshim

.Hismost hated enemy is...







He throws it all around. He finds the very sight of it offensive and gives it a proper burial.


























Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL!! Look at him over there trying to cover it up with newspaper.

Too cute! :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

I know. He totally hates this truck. It is so funny to watch. Who needs tv lol. We got Apollo*vision lol

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 11, 2005)

He is on a mission!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

So that's THE Truck?

It is pretty flashy. Don't blame The Beast for getting mad at it. Dogarned Truck!

That is so funny how much he hates it. I can almost hear it getting tossed around like a ragdoll.





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks all.

Jeremy calls Apollo's Truck Abuse Time a bunny version of Anger Management. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a collectible of a different kind now, Tina. 

I hope he didn't get that newspaper print all over his beautiful whitefur. I'm sure if he did, Mom was wiping him down making him glow again.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

I found a way to keep him white. I wipethe whole newspaper off with some bounty paper towels. It seems to beworking so far. I go through so much newspaper and paper towels.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

You've gotta be kidding me. 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 11, 2005)

Apollo threw the enemy atme and left a BIGbruse.



I said to my self"'What did thetruck do to him and nowthats whyisit on the couch"

Apollo needsanger

management.

jer


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Jeremy took some really good pictures of Apollo tonight. 












My husband does this very thing with a piece of hay lol.






Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Look at 'pollo pose! What a Love. 

Great pictures, Jer!

Glad to see your husband joined and lurks. 
:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh...APOLLO!!! He is so handsome!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are two more.






It's the bunny loaf aka Pillow with Ears lol






Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Jenniblu, thank you. 



We'dreally love some more Vashpictures



*************************************************************

Carolyn,

calledand said to tell you hi. Apollo doesn't seem to mind us tking pictureswith the digital. Less noisy maybe? I just know I'm loving this. Whendo we get more Tucker Town pics?

Tina


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

I know, I've been really lax about getting more pictures of my babies.Cali just got over a case of the hic cups. They went down her body likea wave. Poor girl! Glad they didn't last long. Of course, she wasfalling asleep as she had them. Lazy Bones! 

Will send you some pictures via email tomorrow. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not a problem. I wasn't rushing oranything, ok Iwas

lol.

Aww Cali had the hiccups?Poor babygirl. You know your rabbit is laid back when they fall asleep with thehiccups. You don't get any more mellow than that lol.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 14, 2005)

I just love this one. Apollo looks such a chilled out guy with a very kissable nose!

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

Gosh...... Look at him here .Talk about taking it easy. This is one relaxed bunny....

Good job on the pictures Jer!

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Jan, I like that one too. He looks like the country rabbit don't he.

******************************************************

Vickie, that is how this guy of mine spends most of his day. He stretches out like a dog, he's so funny.

Jeremy has the camera and is snapping away. Ya'll may be in trouble lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Not a problem. I wasn't rushing or anything, ok Iwas
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...




You're not kidding about getting more mellow than going to sleep when you have the hiccups. 

Thanks for the reminder about the pictures. Will do so later on today.

Hope you're doing well today, Friend. I'm raring to go!





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm raring to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS could be a sign oftrouble!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

BeAfraid... BeVery VeryAfraid



Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


Not


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

This is probably how the girls in Carolyn's officefeel today!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

HiRaz!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Great news Ya'll.

Dale just called. He passed his firsttest.

Imiss him soooobad.



Only 17 days to go.

Now Raz that was just mean. She hasn't even started singing yet.

Carolyn, you are a mess lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad his test went well! :dude:

You two will just have to burn up thosephone lines with some lovetalk!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> This is probably how the girls in Carolyn's officefeel today!




I bring out the best in them, Razzle Dazzle.

* * * * * *

CONGRATULATIONS, Dale!!!





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Two peas in a pod huh? Well I kinda see it more as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or likethis...



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Boathouse PartyHere WeCome!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

I will never drink and check what ya'll wrote at the same time.I got coffee everywhere.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Stillcleaning


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

Gosh I think I am gonna have to come down to theBoathouse Party just to see all the mischief you three get up to. Itwill be well worth the Plane ticket :dude:

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

We'd love to have you Sweetie. The more the merrier. I'm sure we'll find something to get into.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> Gosh I think I am gonna have to come down to the BoathouseParty just to see all the mischief you three get up to. It will be wellworth the Plane ticket :dude:
> 
> Vickie




Absolutely would _LOVE_ to have you!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Yepper! We would have soooooo much fun!!! 











(Carolyn, you can be the one with the booty shake!)

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll be Shania, I love country.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Yepper! We would have soooooomuch fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raz, you are not right


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Raz, you are not right




No truer words have ever been stated. 

You're on a roll today, Ms.Tina.



Can ya shake it, Raz? Can ya shake, shake, shake, shake it?? 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Fergi (Mar 14, 2005)

I love the new pictures of Apollo! He is sohandsome it hurts! To bad that we couldn't meet up Diva and Apollo andhave a bunch of little Flemmies running around.

B/T/W you girls sound as if you need a little "momma to bunnies nightout", me and my gals try to do this at least once a month but then itis just a momma's night out cause they don't own bunnies! I don't knowif you will all make it till the boathouse party!!

Fergi's mom


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Two peas in apod huh? Well I kinda see it more as
> ...


I do think this is yall,tina,carolyn,and raspberryswirl.Lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Fergi, oh my, could you imagine how cutethe little ones would be. Hey Diva, tell your mom you need a vacationand want to come to Virginia.

This is my girls night out time lol. I have more fun here. Ican laugh and giggle and the best part is I can do it without having toworry aboutdoingmy

or

.It's the best of both worlds lol.

Thank you for the compliments. 

*******************************

ApollosBro



Notyou too lol. Although I think you're right.

Tina



More Good News

Dale called last night. He passed all his tests and hisphysical yesterday. Today is another day of tests, including his roadtest. I'm sure he'll do fine but he asked for a ltlle luck so I wil besaying a little prayer forhim.

Imiss him

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Tina,

I say we get Raz to put the Flemish baby in Buck's vehicle as he'sleaving the Boathouse Party. She'd do it. She'll doanything!

Saying a prayer for Dale, but don't tell him I'm doing that for him. I know he'll do fine. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 15, 2005)

ME? Do _ANYTHING_???? 

Well....You'll have towatch my back... I'll haveto be very sneaky aroundBuck!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Noooo Problem, Raz. I knew we couldcount onyou!



You'll be making a dream come true for him. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya'll are going to get me in SOOOO much trouble.

What color are we getting? what flavor boy or goirl?

I'm going to be in hot water with Mrs.Buck

Tina

Thanks for the prayer.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

We'll get the cutestrabbit.



This Missus will hate it at first, but she'll be a Mush in theend.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

. What color? Auntie Carolyn, I am getting the cutest.

Why is my niece mad at me. I just got the message. I went to bed early. SORRY CALI SORRY FAUNA

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

She wasn't mad at you.

Last night, she knocked over her food bowl and the pellets went allover the bottom of her cage. I said, "Caaallllliiiiii!!" andpoor little doll, started eating them off the ground as fast as shecould. Poor baby. She gets So Upset when I use anykind of frustrated or angry tone with her. I felt so badlywhen I saw her trying to clean up the mess before I got over toher. She's such a Love!

Any color will do. I knew you'd catch that about getting the cutest bunny!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

OhCali, poor baby girl. Bless your heart I know you felt bad. That is onemondo guilt trip...eating right off the floorso you wouldn'tbe mad.Poor dear sensitive CAli.Whenyou get home you pick her up and give her a huge hug from me. Tell Ilove her. Then blow kisses to King Cool and Mis 'Tude.

Gotta love that Flemish temperment. Such gentle sensitive little souls

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

For Jeremy,

http://www.it.dev.duke.edu/tmp/I_Like_You.swf

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Does Buck have a dark gray(Steel) bunny?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

ummmm....No! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hedoes now.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

How do getthis

intothis

Withoutyou kno who knowing?

RAz, Carolyn...any ideas.

Tina aka Flemish Lady


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 15, 2005)

All you gotta do isdisguise it as a bag of WoodyPet!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

It's easy, Tina...

We pretend that I'm going to adopt it, and then just as Buck and theMissus pack up to leave and Tina and I are saying good-bye, Razzamatazsneaks the baby into their vehicle. 

They drive away and when they go to unpack when they get home, they discover Baby!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> All you gotta do is disguiseit as a bag of WoodyPet!




Thatwould definitely work.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

:shock:?Tina! Igoogled Carolyn!!! Now I know why she is so into the disco thing!!!!

She was a star!!!! Her name is listed right there! She was a DISCO QUEEN!!!! 

Raspberry

?

?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thatwas sooo wrong...I loved it.

MoreGreat News!

Dale has been officially hired on. He got his fuel cardyeterday. I am so EXCITED!! He won't be leaving for his on the roadtraining until at least Sunday. So my hubby left Richmond and is backhome.





Apollo jumped up for some Daddy attention the second DAlewalked in the door. It was very sweet. I am going to go snuggle forawhile. I will check in later.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2005)

I told him. :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> For Jeremy,
> 
> http://www.it.dev.duke.edu/tmp/I_Like_You.swf
> 
> ...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

OkayTina.....You've been snuggling for a very longtime...



That's the longestyou've been off the forum for days! :shock:

_What have you been doing???_ :shock:



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea! 

What _She_ said. 

What's takin so long????? :X

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

I had 3 days of snuggle time to make up for lol.



Apollois happy to have dad home. It is so cute. Whenever Dale says anythingnow, that huge radar dish Apollo calls an ear comes up and turns toDale. Baby boy doesn't want to miss a thing dad has to say.

Carolyn, Jeremy TOTALLY loves the site.

Between you and Jeremy, ya'll are killing me with that Apollo'sAcres song. I find that song stuck in my head at bedtime nowugh!



See I can't stay away for long...here it is midnight. I can't sleep and here I am. Where are you?

Missed Ya'll!!!!

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Tina, 

And I TOTALLY Love Jeremy! 

It must be melting Dale's heart to have 'pollo listening to him like that. 

You haven't been very active on here. Still Snuggling, I suppose. 

Miss you and look forward to yourreturn.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Tina, 

Is your email working okay? I sent you some pictures, butgotnotification of failed delivery. I checked outyour address and I had it right. Also sent you somePMs. Will talk to you tonight.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't know why it said that. I justwent and checked my email and I got the pics. AWESOME!!!! With Dalebeing home I haven't checked it like I should. 

Apollo is turning Dale around. Now when he walks past Apollo'scage he stops and pets him. I think Atlas the roadbunny is going to fitin just fine. I can't wait to see Dale's face. I can't wait til Julywhen I can finally get my babies.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Glad you got them, Tina. Will send more.

How cool is that that Apollo is melting Dale's heart of stone?!

Way to Go, ApolloWallo.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's odd it would say that.

I feel bad for Wollo. Just as Daddy is warming tohim, daddy has to leave. Poor little guy. I'm going to haveto keep an eye on him, I don't want him to get bummed out or anything.It only took the better part of a year for the thaw to happen but I'mjust so happy it did.

Tina


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 18, 2005)

Y'all are sneaks...attempting tostowaway a baby Flemish in our van! LOL No room, noroom, here! Then somebunny will have to be relegated tooutside living in order for the Flem to become the insidebun. I always feel guilty when that happens. Missystill pains me when she gives me kisses out in the twenty degreeweather.

What happened to your plans to streak "nekkid?" I thoughtthat was ever so much more interesting and appropriate for a boat houseparty than secreting buns in unsuspecting people's vehicles.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 18, 2005)

Well.............the nekkid thing was"interesting"but in actuality the reality of itwasfar more of a scary thought than the wrath of the missuswhen confronted with a new bun. :?I mean afterall....yourtrack record with acquiring unexpected bunnies is proven. In this casethe bunny would just be acquiringan unexpectedperson!



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

?

Buck?heyumm..Hi..I didn't hear you come in.?Ok I surrender. You caught me bunnyhanded. You are going to borrow Dale's bunn for the week.

I would streak in my birthday suit But...I can't afford to payfor everyone's counseling my getting Nekked would entail. I second whatRaz said. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Psst...Guys. Over here.

I've got it!

Next Target: JimD and I LuV mY BuNs. We'll get the Flemish for them!JimD was just asking if we were going to bring him one. I asked himwhat color and doe or buck. No answer yet on that, but maybe that'sGod's way of telling us we can decide.



-Carolyn

P.S. As for streakin? Leave that to Raz. I'll be trying to cover up my body, not show it off!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 18, 2005)

Thought you would like this --


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

JimD seems like a Steel Gray Doe to me. What do you think?

ILuvmYBuNs seems like a Light Gray doe. What do you think?

This breeder is so ging to love me. I'm going to empty his barnfor him.:shock:I can't afford all those counseling billsso Raz can streak for me. I have a new digi camera so I can give her amomento of her mad dash.

Told Dale about Atlas he said ok whatever. I think he knows when he's beat. So 3 new babies it is.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Thought you would like this --


Where did you find that? I want one, Oh too cute! I can't findawesome stuff like that here.I want Apollo Wollocake.

I love that.

Tina

ps How is my Vash doing today? Any pics?


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 18, 2005)

I found the cake at Kroger's.Itwas $5.99 I believe.I got the digicamera, but am having trouble taking pics of living things.Even my normally photogeniccat, Perry, is coming outblurry. I will have to finagle with it a little more beforeattempting to capture Vash being...well Vash. I have to goclean up the spilled pellets in his cage. :?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Igot the digi camera, but am having trouble taking pics of livingthings. Even my normally photogeniccat, Perry, iscoming out blurry. I will have to finagle with it a littlemore before attempting to capture Vash being...wellVash.


Have you been using flash? My pictures come out blurry unless I useflash. The only time my camera seems to work without flash is duringsunny days. I hate taking pictures with flash because of red eye. :X


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 18, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I can't afford all those counseling bills so Raz canstreak for me. I have a new digi camera so I can give her a momento ofher mad dash.
> Tina





As Dr. Phil would say, "Can we get realfor a minute?" 

When I started this whole thing it was a cute little folly. And I trulybelieve that with a few cocktails,my very persuasivemannerisms,andpeer pressure from fellow cohorts,Tina,Carolyn and Iwould have been haulinghiney

tothe beat of Ray Steven's famous song, with nothing butthememories anda couple meanhangovers toremind us the next day of what we haddone.http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm825ACUSHOWEVER...Now that you are talking nonsense aboutphotographicevidence...








DON'T BE TALKIN' GOOFY! I'm not having nuthin' to do with it! :X

Face it, this is the closest we want anyone to get to seeing the three of us nekkid at the same time! 





Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Raspberry,you know I love ya.

Just think, my hubby leaves out tomorrow. Ya'll get me for thenext two weeks. We talked about little Atlas. While Dale doesn't reallywant a road bunny or more than the two girls...he has no problem withme getting three. So look out Adara, Damara and Atlas are coming to theparty.

Here are some new pictures. Apollo looks less than happy. A new look for him...
















Apollo impersonating a teddy bear for Carolyn






Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww!! Apollo is so handsome!

He looks so regal in this pic!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> Awww!! Apollo is so handsome!
> 
> He looks so regal in this pic!





> Hewas so MAD at me in that pic lol. I kept rumpling his fur and he'dgroom it back. I'd rumple it again, that's why his fur is so crazylooking lol. He was not happy and didn't find it as funny as I did. Ifelt bad and stopped after thispic.





> Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

What did you do to that boy? He looks very grumpy! 

I think we have to talk about this Adaraand Damara thing. You know Donald's nephews Huey, Lewie andDewey???Faddle, or Goofy andDoofus??? 

Okay, I'm just kidding, but we are goingto get them confused you know, if their names are that similar. I meanfor heaven's sake, my middle girls names may as well be Jill andAntoinette and Carolyn still can't keep themstraight!



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm afraid we all have to get used to thenames. Jeremy picked them out and they mean alot to him. Adara meansBeauty, Damara means Gentle and Atlas means Titan.

Carolyn already said the names are tongue twisters lol. I thinkya'll will adjust to their names pretty quick as they are passed aroundthe Party lol. At least they will be different colors.

I kept rumpling Apollo's fur against the grain. Instead offixing it so it'd lay flat-I left it. He got it all nice and I did itagain and left it. That's the look I got. Kinda of "A Night Of theLepus" look so I stopped lol.

Tina

psst...what do you think of the colors I picked?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

Way to go Jeremy!Now that's a cool way to pick out names! Well, Carolyn is befuddled alot anyway....what's one more time gonna matter? :?I saw inthe post before mine came on what you did to that poor guy...you musthave put it up while I was typing!  That wasn't very nice!It's a good thing he is good natured. Just imagine for a moment, if youwill, what kind of damage a really ticked off Apollo could do!:shock:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> That wasn't verynice! It's a good thing he is good natured. Just imagine for a moment,if you will, what kind of damage a really ticked off Apollo could do!:shock:
> 
> RaspberrySwirl




I'drather not if you don't mind. That is a terrifyingthought.

I would be in the hospital. Doctors trying to reattach things...my nosefor one. UH-UH. And Apollo will have back come July. No way. I'll begood

lol.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

He looks so cuddly!!!! How doyou keep his feet sowhite?



l


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

I can answerthat!!! Because he's _spoiled!_ He probably doesn't even know he'sa bunny! He lives indoors, he hops around on the carpet. Hangs out onthe furniture and lives like a human instead of a bunny! THAT is how hekeeps his white feet!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I can answer that!!! Becausehe's _spoiled!_ He probably doesn't even know he's a bunny! Helives indoors, he hops around on the carpet. Hangs out on the furnitureand lives like a human instead of a bunny! THAT is how he keeps hiswhite feet!!!
> 
> Raspberry


Raspberry, you weren't suposed to tell. You've been talking toCarolyn again haven't you. She said the same exact thing when shecalled lol.

Jenniblu, I dip Wollo's tootsies in half peroxide and halfwater whenever they get to dirty or yucky. I also have a pair of babybooties I put on him if I know he'll be somewhere really dusty ordirty. Seems to work.

Tina


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 19, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I can answer that!!! Becausehe's _spoiled!_ He probably doesn't even know he's a bunny! Helives indoors, he hops around on the carpet. Hangs out on the furnitureand lives like a human instead of a bunny! THAT is how he keeps hiswhite feet!!!
> ...


I'll have to try that By the way those pictures were really cute.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 19, 2005)

> dajeti2*wrote:*I also have a pair of baby booties I put on him ifI know he'll be somewhere really dusty or dirty. Seems to work.
> 
> Tina




Do you really do that? HOW can you find booties that fit him? Nimue'sfeet are like 5-6 inches long and slender....I cant see any babies footthat are shaped like that...



~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I also have a pair of baby booties I puton him if I know he'll be somewhere really dusty or dirty. Seems towork.
> 
> Tina


You have got to be kidding me? 

I have heard everything....everything I'm telling you....baby booties? 

_HE IS A RABBIT_! 

I've heard itall!http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm825ACUS



Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Okay, Tina. I think we are going tohave to do an *intervention* 1st a baby carriage,diaperbags, playpens, now booties
-- *Apollo is a rabbit...not a baby!*LOL 

Now seriously, were did you find the booties? We wanna know.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

She probably goesto Sears and buys clothes for the "bigger babies". I forgot what theycall them. My son was a big boy and I always had to go buy his bluejeans there until he hit a growth spurt and grew more up than out!

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 19, 2005)

AHHHH, Tina he's such a handsome little man!

and there's NOTHING wrong with spoiling your animlas!!! 

IMO, it's VERY healthy.... LMBO!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, a short story then on to the pictures.

Jeremy had his 1st baseball practice today and of course Apollocame with us. After the game we decided to go Apollo and Babiesshopping. Went to Petco, not crazy about them but they treat Apolloreally good and they are one of two pet shops I have access to.

Apollo was pampered and had his nails not only clipped butFiled too, Oh La La. He got more treats than any one bunny could eatand tons of loving.

Went to the 2nd pet shop for Yogurt Drops and Toys. The girlsadore Apollo and fall all over themselves to love on him and hold him.Well you won't believe what they just got in. YUP baby bunnies. Theyare the cutest little things and when I say little I Mean Little. Theyare netherland Dwarf and Mini Rex mix. I was terrified to hold thesetiny little ones. I was scared to death I'd hurt one. I'm used toslinging the beast around lol. The girls took the buck out. She sat onthe floor with him in her hands.

Apollo ran over and started smelling the baby. I was terrifiedhe'd hurt it and I'd be traumatized for life. Nope, Apollo brought atear to many eyes. He groomed this little guy from front to back top tobottom. I was so touched how gentle he was. They brought out the littlegirl. For a tense moment it looked as though he was going to um wellget freaky. No again. He groomed her too. And when he was done he waslooking for the buck again. By the time this ended there wre like 20-30people in the store...No one was shopping. I am amazed at histenderness. You'll see from the pictures the babies were only as big ashis ear. I had to share.

Now on to the pictures.Ready, these are the best yet..I think so.

These are from the practice





















These are the boys together. The first one Apollo is sucking his thumb.











Apollo is telling Jer a secret...






Funny bunny looks like he's laughing






A toothy close up lol






Here is Apollo sporting Jeremy's hat











Look at the size of my baby's ears. I love his huge ears.






Bunny Kisses for Mom






He feels like a bag of jello when I pick him up cuz he goes 100% limp and now I have proof. Look at him






These next couple are outside well you can see lol. Apolloreally does cause a scene everywhere we go. Jeremy is taking all thesepics.

The entourage that followed us out and some we met outside the store doors












There were actually people hanging back waitingfor aturn with him






Can you tell he is so loving this






He's about to chase somebody down because Apollo felt they weren't done petting him yet







And lastly the baby pics. Here I am holding the girl.






Jeremy with the little guy. Check out the little bat ears...so cute.






These last two pictures are really good, well to me they are. Look closely at The babies and you'll see Apollo.











I have about 80 more pics to go through but I had to post these. I hope you all enjoy them.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> ...





> I like it because it disinfects whileit cleans him up. He doesn't seem to mind it. It's hard sometimes inthe summer to keep Apollo white, so I use the same solution if I find agrass stain or clay that stained him. I also love that it's not a harshchemical.





> Thank you Nepo. Apollo doesn't seem to mind thedigital camera the way he did my 35mm. I just really don't want to posttoo many. I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> dajeti2* wrote:*Ialso have a pair of baby booties I put on him if I know he'll besomewhere really dusty or dirty. Seems to work.
> 
> Tina





> Do you really do that? HOW can you find booties that fit him? Nimue'sfeet are like 5-6 inches long and slender....I cant see any babies footthat are shaped like that...
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amy+Nimue~





> Apollo has out grown his baby booties for hisback feet. The booties still fit his front feet so I use the bootiesthere now. For his back feet I put a pair of my socks on him. I wear asize 3 in kids so I buy stretchy socks for me and Wollo.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my, now I've heard EVERYTHING. She buys socks for Apollo! :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Raspberry



Iam totally serious. I can scan them to show ya'll. They are reallycute. They have froggies on little lilypads on them.

How could you say such athing?

Arabbit a mere rabbit. I am so glad my baby boy is sleepingandcan't hear this. Poor Wollo, being called a mere rabbithuh. sigh

Husky Raspberry, both my boys arehusky.Jeremy wants to buy Apollo 'OUTFITS"lol. Oh and for Buck I have got to find Apollo a pair ofshoes he can actually wear. I tried mine on him but my tennies are tooheavy and the pumps don't fit. I want to find him some sandals or watersocks.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Okay, Tina. I think we are going to have to do an*intervention* 1st a baby carriage,diaper bags,playpens, now booties
> -- *Apollo is a rabbit...not a baby!*LOL
> 
> Now seriously, were did you find the booties? We wanna know.




Apollois a rabbit not a baby no way lalalalalalal I can't hear youlalalalala



Sears was too high. I actually found a pair at Penny's. I guessthey were supposed to be slipper socks for an older boy. I gave them tomy nephew because they were so bulky it was hard for him to getaround.

I'm glad Ididn't post that Pic of him inhisbib (That his Daddy Bought) and Jer loves to put onhim.

Ya'll are too much lol.

Tin


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> AHHHH, Tina he's such a handsome little man!
> 
> and there's NOTHING wrong with spoiling your animlas!!!
> 
> IMO, it's VERY healthy.... LMBO!





> Thankyou very much Lyndsy. I'm glad someoneunderstands.





>





> YA'LLCrack Me Up





> Tina aka Crazy BunnyMomma


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 20, 2005)

Tina and Jeremy,

Those new pictures of Apollo are gorgeous. It's not until he's next toa human that you really can appreciate how big The Beast is. 

Either he's really photogenic or you guys both have a keen eye for the camera. This pictures are Great!

-Carolyn 


P.S. I did talk to Raspberry yesterday, but we never said a word abouthow Apollo doesn't think he's a *whispers* "rabbit". That was acoincidence that that came up on the board. But we did talk about howyou're nuts and how spoiled the Beast is.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 20, 2005)

Apollo and myNimue are both not "justrabbits"! I know how you feel! My mom is always like "ITS JUST A DUMBRABBIT!" and I block Nimue's ears so he doesn't hearthishorribleslander! Baby booties are a good idea, i just didntknow how you got them big enough to fit his feet....i wasn't eventhinking about the front feet when i asked how you got them to fit...Idon't know maybe i think of his front feet at his Hands, that why Icouldn't see baby booties on their hands. I bought Nimue an outfittoo....I haven't taken pictures of him in it yet but I will be postingthem soon!

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, husky was theword I was looking for! My son was husky! And so was I, for a very longtime! Maybe I still am.....

Fabulous photos! Apollo will have a fan club soon! 

AND and far as this people/baby thinggoes...I'd never spoil my rabbit. He knows he's an animal. He's treatedlike an animal. I can't imagine it ever beingany otherway.



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'd never spoil my rabbit. Heknows he's an animal. He's treated like an animal.


Really now... Then what do you call this?


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

Or this?


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

And I suppose *this* is perfectly normal rabbit behavior?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 20, 2005)

THOSE were justlittle occurrences that happened along thepath as we tried tofind our way tonormal animal life in our home!:shock:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Okay,Tina. I think we are going to have to do an*intervention* 1st a baby carriage,diaper bags,playpens, now booties
> ...


Very funny.

jer


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 20, 2005)

So, when's Apollo getting his first pair of sneakers?


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*





> I'd never spoil myrabbit. He knows he's an animal. He's treated like ananimal.





> Really now... Then what do you call this?





> socute.





> jer


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2005)

Oooohhh, these are fabulous new photos. I lovethe way everyone comes to pet Apollo, and he justs lays there taking itall in, like "yeah, I am meant to be worshiped and adored by all".Perhaps you could create your own range of Bunnywear. I can see it allnow ..."Bunnies'R'Us" - Street wear for the Bunny on theGo!!!!

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 20, 2005)

:shock:Yeah! And sell bunny strollers and cribs, too.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 20, 2005)

I just LOVE the new pics!

He's SUCH a cutie! And what a little gentleman, grooming those babies...

AWWWWW!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!

I get to be Lola's new mom.

God is giving me another Baby to loveand spoil.I can't wait for her to get here. I bought somechew toys for Apollo and the Babies yesterday. I'll buy the Babies morelater lol. These are just for Apollo and Lola.

All I know so far is that she's allwhite and has red eyes like my Wollo.Doubt she will be as big thoughlol. As I type this I keep getting misty-eyed.They will lookalike, how sweet is that. 

Say a prayer for methat Lola likes it here and likesme? I love her already. Jeremy is way beyond excited. 

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 20, 2005)

That certainly is 

GREAT NEWS TINA, JEREMY, and APOLLO!

CONGRATS'! I'm sure LOLA, will love it there! Who wouldn't, i'd even move in if I was invited! LMBO!

Lyndsy. and 'the monkeys'


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 20, 2005)

Tina, Apollo is sure lucky to have you, and nowLola will be joining the family. BTW, the recent pics areadorable. Go ahead and post the baby bib pictures ofApollo...I promise not to do an intervention. Please? LOL


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is Lola also a flemish?

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> THOSE were just littleoccurrences that happened along thepath as we tried to findour way tonormal animal life in our home!:shock:
> 
> RaspberrySwirl




That last occurance was just a short while ago.AndI seem to recall seeing poor little Sebastion in a 'Blue Speedo' and ina 'Pink TuTu'. 











I still love these pictures. Sorry Bastian but you lookadorable.





Jer is the same way. I shop husky and then he shoots up. Thatboy needs a whole new wardrobe every couple of months:shock:

Normal animal life..uh huh...no such thing exists in this house.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys and m.e.

You rock, I totally forgot about those pictures.

I love Bastian as a baby lol.

Tina

This forum is way to much fun and I learn so much at the same time.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jan thank you so much. I was tellingCarolyn that this trip to two stores took us 5 and a half hours.Nowwith little Lola too Wow:shock:Soon I will have Lola and inJuly three more Babies with Apollo. I need to open my own store just tokeep them in Yogurt drops andcraisins lol.

Bunnies'R'Us and BunnyGear I love it. I may just have to use that

MyBunnyBoys, and don't forget the Diaper Bags, blankies, burp pads, playpens, bibs and booties

Ya'll are so funny.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Tina, Apollo is sure lucky to have you, and now Lola will bejoining the family. BTW, the recent pics areadorable. Go ahead and post the baby bib pictures ofApollo...I promise not to do an intervention. Please?LOL


Thank you so much. I adore your Vash. I am soo excited about Baby girl coming.I bet she's a little knock out.

Ok you asked for it now lol. I will try and the pics up of Wollo's bib by tomorrow morning the latest.

************************************************

Lyndsy, thank you. I was so amazed how gentle he was. I can't wait to see how he is with his babies one day.

You're Invited! Have Monkeys can travel

***************************************************

Ayglnu13, I don't know. I'm currently waiting for them tocontact me again. I sent her a million questions about her. I don'tknow what breed Lola is, how big, how old, spayed?, I can't wait tofind out. I'm hoping I'll hear today.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 20, 2005)

LMBO!

Tina you're GREAT!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lyndsy,

I just remembered I had to do something.

First I have to goto

oopsnot there. I got to goto

quest.comOk

theyask for alot...ok.. Monkeyville, Ontario,Canada...Enter.

what'stalking so long...Lyndsy needs directions or she'll never find thishouse...



AAAAHHHHHNNNOOO!!

Umm, Lyndsy I need to get back to youwith thedirectionsok



Yours Tuly,


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh My I love those new pictures Tina! The one ofyou carrying him makes you realise just how big he is! Does heouta strain on your back&gt; Lol he is just like atoddler, bless him. He is such a crowd puller. I just love the pictureof him on Mummys knee with the cap on. He's gorgeous!

Vickie

PS - If Lola gets half the love that Apollo gets she will love it withyou and your family. Congratulations on getting her. When do you thinkit will be?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> Oh My I love those new pictures Tina! The one of youcarrying him makes you realise just how big he is! Does heouta strain on your back&gt; Lol he is just like atoddler, bless him. He is such a crowd puller. I just love the pictureof him on Mummys knee with the cap on. He's gorgeous!
> 
> Vickie
> 
> PS - If Lola gets half the love that Apollo gets she will love it withyou and your family. Congratulations on getting her. When do you thinkit will be?


I just want to sy, you always right the sweetest replies. You such a ray of sunshine. I just had to say that.

Apollo is grew to be a big boy. All that carrying him aroundSat., I have muscles in my arms and back I didn't even know Ihad

I really am so blessed. He pretty much lets us do whatever wewant to him and he'll just lay there. Thank you so much. He loves tohear compliments. I tell him what you said and give him a yogurtdrop.

I have a feeling Lola is definitely going to be the PamperedPrincessI really don't know when she will be moving here. Iwish it was today. I can't wait to actually be able to see her and beable to hold her...I get teary-eyed just thinking about her.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 21, 2005)

Tina is Lola the white baby doein the picture you have posted?

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 21, 2005)

Lola is one of the members bunnies on here. They can no longer keep her so Dajeti2 offered to take her.

So no, that baby was just another pet store baby.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks MBB. I must have missed that. I hate it when you go away for a time, you seem to lose track on everything around here.

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 21, 2005)

Here. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5994&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you Laura, wow this board moves so fast. It's hard for an old gal like me to keep up

Vickie, a member on the this forum posted that they couldn'tkeep Lola anymore. They were hoping to find a good home for her ratherthan a shelter. I know a tiny bit about Lola so after some thought Isaid I would take her. I am anxiouly waiting for some type of contact.

All I know For sure is that Lola is her name, she's all whitewith red eyes, and she is a she. The little white bunny in the picturewas one of 2 for sale. If Jeremy had his way those to little ones wouldhave come home with us. It broke my heart to say no.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks again.

I have just read the post now. That is so wonderful Tina. Your such anangel for taking her in and welcoming her into your family. God blessyou!!!

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Right back at you Sweetie.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 21, 2005)

Strike a Pose, Apollo!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't wait to see more pictures of Apollo!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought that onewas cute too Carolyn! He looks like he really needs his nose kissed!

Raspberry


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Strike a Pose, Apollo!





> dajeti,youdid a great with the pic. this is my favarite pic because he`s lookingat thecamra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Jer


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

Tina!

LMBO!Good luck, Monkeyville is a VERY small place on the map! LOL!

Let me know when you find it!

Lyndsy and 'those darn monkeys'


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Tina!
> 
> LMBO!Good luck, Monkeyville is a VERY small place on the map! LOL!
> 
> ...




stilllooking


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hopefully ya'll don't mind some pictures. Here he is at Jeremy's practice tonight.He was actually watching.

















Looks like he's bowing.






Some more pics from last practice.





















After he got his nails done.











These next three, I think show off his eye.


















I just love the last picture.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 23, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> After he got his nails done.




This is my favorite! Nimue wouldn't really like it if some one else held him (we have tried :?). Apollo seems so relaxed...

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

VERY Cool picture, Tina! I love the way it seems as thoughyou can reach out and pet the baby. It also gives you a greatidea on how blue your little one's eyes are. 





I lovethe one where he'staking a nap on the grass at the game. What a Mellow Fellow. 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! I just LOVE this face. Apollo, you are just toooo handsome!

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

I like this picture of him watching the game. He is so handsome.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you all so much. Apollo has been sogood about getting his picture taken. I'm not sure what happened tochange his mind but I will be getting all that I can while the gettingis good. Here a few from baseball practice Thursday.






He has to be able to see me at all times











These next two really give a good idea of his size.











Apollo's eyes will always seem more pink than red to me. I'venoticed that instead of red eye with a flash we get pink eye.






That's all for now. Hope you enjoy them.

Tina


----------



## EEEM (Mar 25, 2005)

I just want to give him a HUGE hug! Because that's the size hug he needs.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

EEEM, how right you are. 






I definitely need to arms and a chiropractor lol.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 25, 2005)

LOOK AT THESE EARS! :shock:


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 25, 2005)

Tina, Alyssa absolutley adores apollos's strollerpictures. She couldn't believe it when she saw him all she could saywas "aww, aww." Tell him hes got a fan!

Vickie


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 25, 2005)

HE IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE BUT HOW DO YOU KEEP HIM IN THE PRAM AND HOW DOES HE GO POTTY 

VARNA XXXX


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote:*


> HE IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE BUT HOW DO YOU KEEP HIM IN THEPRAM AND HOW DOES HE GO POTTY
> 
> VARNA XXXX


Thank you Varna. Believe it or not Apollo loves his stroller. It's like another cage to him. He feels safe in it.

Whenver he has to use the bathroom he'll jump to theback of the buggy and start scratching really loud. When he does that Iknow to stop and let him out. He goes potty and usually jumps back inor waits until I out him in. It seems to work so far. Apollo only hadone accident in it.

I bet your Lucy would look lovely in a Stroller.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Raspberry, all the better to hear the Yoggie box, my dear

BBB, thank you very much.

Lanna, he loves it. Just to see what he'd do I gave him a pieceof newspaper while he was in it. He actually starteddustingitlike he does his cage at home. I tried to get some picturesbut he stoped te second he saw the camera.

Vickie, how sweet. I will tell Apollo on one condition...Youlet Caitlyn and Alyssa know we say AAAWWW over all their pictures. Theyhave three fans here, Me, Apollo and Jeremy.I'm so glad Alyssa likesApollo and his stroller. I'll be sure to add more of those forher.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

What a little man!

I wish my babies were like that! So calm, and didn't mind being held! 

Such a cutie, and I just love his ears!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lyndsy, the Monkeys look as calm as calm can be.Such stories you tell tsk tsk

Oh I am stilllooking

wowI must say Monkeyville must bereally little.No worries though I will keep looking.

Thank you Sweetie.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome News!!

Jeremy brought home a big bag of Baby carrots today. Jeremy and his dad have been munching on them all evening. 

Dale told Jeremy he was mean not giving Apollo any. We bothtell DAle Apollo hates carrots. He never eats them. Feeling a bitguilty for not offering his brother any carrots Jeremy cavedin.He took a carrot over to Apollo. 

Would you believe the little stinker mad a fibber out of me andJer. Not only did he eat the piece Jeremy gave him he wanted anotherpiece.

I learned a lesson tonight. Never say never lol.

Tina


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Mar 25, 2005)

Sebastian doesn'tlike "real" carrots, but he likes baby carrots. Maybe Apollo is thesame way. I think the baby carrots are more tender and sweet. Maybe thebuns agree with me! 

Raspberry &amp; SLG &amp; Sebastian


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi SLG, maybe you are on to something.Apollo hates big carrots. Wow are our bunnies spoiled huh? They won'teven eat regular carrots.What other vegetables do you like? I will tryto feed those to Apollo.

Tina andApollo


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 25, 2005)

Just gotta say I love all the pictures of Apollo!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Mar 25, 2005)

Tina I like green beans but I dont thinkSebastian would! His favorot is kale! We buy him bags ofspring mix vegies saladand he likes them a lot! 

SLG


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 25, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Whenver he has to use the bathroom he'll jump to theback of the buggy and start scratching really loud. When he does that Iknow to stop and let him out. He goes potty and usually jumps back inor waits until I out him in. It seems to work so far. Apollo only hadone accident in it.
> 
> I bet your Lucy would look lovely in a Stroller.
> 
> Tina


When we hold Bo and he needs to potty, he will dig on us andtug at our shirts until we take him to a litterbox. It'sfunny how they learn to communicate with us


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

TINA!

Monkeyville is there, you just gotta look... really really look...

go like this:shock:can you see it yet??????? 

LMBO!

We buy him bags of spring mix vegies saladand he likes them a lot! 

I'll have to try this too... Although my guys didn't like romainelettuce 'all' that much... They really didn't like much of anythinexcept broccoli! 

everyone in Monkeyville!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote:*


> Tina I like green beans but I dont think Sebastianwould! His favorot is kale! We buy him bags of spring mixvegies saladand he likes them a lot!
> 
> SLG


SLG, I never thought of green beans. Maybe Apollo might likesome. Oh wow, I never thought to buy him a salad mix. You are so smart.I won't forget Kale.

Wow Apollo is going to have lots of new stuff to try.He is going to have lots of yummy new food to try.

I will take pictures when he tries it ok? Then we can see what he likes together. What do you think?

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mambo, thank you so much. I mean that.

*********************************

BBB it is truly amazing isn't it? It didn't take that longeither.Just like it probably didn't take you long to figureitout.I think the animals we share our homes with really havealot to teach us.

*************************************

Lyndsy,I haven't tried it sounds like I need to.



Itried that for like 30 minutes.I'm still having trouble. Myeyes started feeling dry so I tried some drops. Then everything waswavy. Now my head hurts. I think I'll try again tomorrow. I just_know_ Monkeyville is out there.

Apollo managed to wrangle another piece of carrot from his bro.Naughty Bunny

Tina


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 26, 2005)

tina it was just to let you no i asked on theboard awhile ago mow as i was making the sunday lunch and pam had saidyou shouldnt give bunnys green beans 

but i cant remember why 

varna xxxx


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe because it gives them gas. I'llhave to try and find that post. Thank you Varna, I would hate to givehim something that will upset his tummy.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello Tina! 

The pictures of Apollo just keep getting better and better. 

I've heard that cauliflower and brussel sprouts can give rabbits gas.Also heard that broccoli can too. Not sure if it's true because I don'trecall where I read it. 

A little simethicone (infant's gas medication) can really help a rabbit get over gas if that's what you suspect the problem is.

Talk soon,
-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I've heard that cauliflower and brussel sprouts can give rabbits gas.Also heard that broccoli can too. Not sure if it's true because I don'trecall where I read it.


This is probably true, because I've heard cauliflower gives usgas!! So it most likely does the same to them as well!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 26, 2005)

Lord help you all if Apollo gets gas! :shock:





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Raspberry,I can't believe you went there. EWW true but EWW.



+

=



Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 26, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> Raspberry,I can't believe you went there. EWW true but EWW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodness how i love those smileys! Bunny gas, good thing B and B live outside!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thankfully Apollo has only done this afew times. But the smell is well sort of a really bad _oniony_smell. He always seems to wait until we are both stretched out allcomfy and snuggly. Next thing you know I am making a beeline for thefront door and a breath of fresh air. 

I am very careful aboutwhat Apollo eats now, I learned my lesson.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you checked out the number of views this post gets, and from such a wide variety of members? :shock:

It's obvious how deeply cared for you are by so many. Your family and Apollo - that is.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

Carolyn, actually I had no idea. Wow:shock: it's amazing, really it is. 

Thank you everyone. I guess it's true, thetime andpages fly by when you are having fun. And Dale buys me a digitalcamera. I would feel so guilty and selfish if I didn't share Apollowith you all. Only here can I admit Apollo has a middle name, we singto him and he really hates the Wilco truck.

My family hashit a bit of a rough patch, a bump inthe road. While it makes us a bit sad, I know I can come here, amongfriends and be laughing. 

So to all of you who have contributed to these pages, with allmy heart Thank You Everyone. Without even knowing you sailed me acrosssome really rough waters. Thank You! 

For those of you viewing...

Welcome to Apollo's Acres. Pull up a chair, relax. There areplenty of pictures and hijinx to suit almost anyones taste. Please feelfree to leave your mark here. Don't be afraid to sign your name.Apollo...Loves everyone and everything...well except for thetruck.

Tina and all the Boys


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

Apollo's Acres is going to begin a massive expansion project.

I am so happy to announce we are going to be getting chickens.I was approached by a woman about adopting some chickens that arecurrently in foster care. We are going to be getting about 10 of them.No clue as to breed all we know is they are egg layers.

Bramble and Briar's mom Ellie has been so awesome giving meinformation and advice. I can't thank her enough. I'm a little nervousbut really excited. The chickens' foster mom said there is no rush totake as long as I need to get ready for them. 

I will be contacting Ann about adopting Lola tomorrow.Hopefullywe will make some head way and decide on a move indate for the little on. I am really excited about her too.

It's Official!!Dale is now officiallyOTR. He is going through a 6 week training period just to get familarwith the company policy. He has been to Tenn, Ga., Ma., Md., WV., Va,and Pa. all within four days. We miss him but he calls everyday.

Most Awesome News!!!!

I was given the go ahead to bring another Baby Flemish home. Ihave always had my heart set on a Black Buck. This little guy's name isyet to be decided. It will be Greek as all our bunns namesare.We are considering, in order of favor:

Vanko-Gracious Gift

Morpheous-Bringer of Dreams

Kadmus-From the East

Balasi-Flat Footed.

Words aren't enough to convey how happy I am. When we lostAthena aalmost a year ago I thought that was it. My heart would breakforever and I would never get another rabbit let alone breed. Lordknows I still miss her terribly and still cry even. But we are alsomoving on with her in our hearts. We are starting Athena's AngelsRabbit Rescue soon. And our first ever light gray doe has aname and is never leaving. Athena's Angel..Angel for short.

Just thought I would share.























Here is a good picture of the one of the babies Apollo was so sweet with.






Hope ya'll enjoy. 

Tina


----------



## EEEM (Mar 27, 2005)

All of your news is so exciting! Your family isexpanding so rapidly. I'm sure the joy in your laugh will multiply evenfaster than the rabbits.  Maybe one day I can adopt a baby Apollo...When I'm ready for a flemish baby in a few years I'll know who to call.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

EEEM, Whenever you are ready, you call me. I will see to it you get a baby Apollo.

I am so excited.

Tina


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 27, 2005)

Look at those pretty eyes! Soadorable. This could win a pet contest or something.

That is so beautiful.

Ally


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 27, 2005)

Tina,

Awesome pics as usual!

How's my'pollo doin'? Handsome as ever I bet...

the monkeys


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Loverabs, thank you. He's so good. He'lllet just about anyone hold him as long as mom is nearby and in plainsight.

*********************************************

Lyndsy, Wollo is in a bit of a time out. He decided, quitesuddenly I might add, that he really really_liked_ myright leg. Hehad an 'on again~off again' affair with it. Ipushed him off,he would jump back on, I pushed him off.

I finally put him to beddy bye. Thankfully he doesn't_feel this lovey_ very often. That is a whole lot of bunny to keepprying off my leg. I got my work out for the day.

How are my Monkey buddies doin? I haven't heard from them in awhile.I need my daily Monkey updates. I feel lost without adaily pic and an update.

I Miss You Monkeys...XOXOXOXOXO

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 28, 2005)

WOW! What beautiful pictures ofWollow! He's something else, Tina. I can't wait togive him a BIG HUG!









"I was given the go ahead to bring another Baby Flemish home. Ihave always had my heart set on a Black Buck. This little guy's name isyet to be decided." 

WHAT???


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Tina!

that's soo awesome your getting another rabbit! is it still 3 new onesor 4? LOL. .and all the Chickens! i got yelled at last night fortalking about getting more pets! LOL.. Great Pictures of Apollo too!he's sooo cute!


----------



## babydoshia (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't believe you're getting a 4th new baby. Congrats.

Of the names you listed I think Vanko is cute but dont really like theothers. I looked at a list of greek names and did find one Ilike that I think would be cute for a little black buck. Justa suggestion.

Eris (air-ihss)

According to this website it's actually a goddess' name. Thegoddess of discord. But, as long as you dont tell the littleboy that I think it's a cute name for a boy.

Maybe someone can find the actually meaning. I know nothing about greek mythology.

-Madelon


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2005)

Oohh Tina, I am so excited for you all. You aresure going to be busy,what with the rabbits and chickens. I didn't knowyou were thinking of starting a Rescue. That is just totally wonderful,and I can't think of anyone more suited to do it. Excellent 

Jan


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ican't believe it myself. It will be from a different breeder than theone I'm getting my 3 Babies from. He doesn't breed the color black. SoI will be contacting another breeder.

Carolyn, I know can you believe it. I must be about theluckiest woman alive. Dale is so sweet and understanding. Heunderstands my love for animals and rather than try to deny me hesimply helps me limit the number. I will limit it myself to 10 rabbitsmax.

Cinnabun, I'm hoping it will be 4 Babies that I leave Carolyn'sand Conn. with lol. We are definitely going to have our hands fullaround here.

BabyDoshia, Jeremy already has that name picked out andreserved. He really likes it and is going to name a rambunctious doethat. I am really leaning towards Vanko or Morpheous. Ireallylove the namesand I love the meaning of both.

We are excited. 

Tina, Jer, &amp; Apollo


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 28, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> ...He decided that he reallyreally_liked_ my right leg. Hehad an 'onagain~off again' affair with it...
> ...That is a whole lot of bunny to keep prying off my leg. I got my work out for the day...
> 
> 
> Tina


----------



## m.e. (Mar 28, 2005)

babydoshia wrote:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Eris (air-ihss)
> 
> According to this website it's actually a goddess' name. The goddess of discord.



I know someone who's naming their daughter that :shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...Hedecided that he really really_liked_ my right leg.Hehad an 'on again~off again' affair withit...
> ...




Thisrabbit wore me out. I don't think I'll be doing dishes while he's outfor awhile. Maybe this is a good time to ask hubby for adishwasher.

Thiscould work

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> babydoshia wrote:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion.
> ...






Wow

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

There is something about "Apple Cheeks"that I just love. I found a picture of Apollo showing off his applecheek.






Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 28, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> I found a picture of Apollo showing off his apple cheek.



I have never heard of "apple cheeks", what is it?

~Amy+Nimue~
(Nim-a-way)


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

You have toreally look at thepicture to see it. Right behind his whiskers you will see a round partof his cheek, where it looks like hehas a gumball tucked inthere or something. I'm sure different people call it something else.We always called it Apple Cheeks because it's round and sticks out likea little apple lol. 

Cali has them also and they just look so cute.

Tina


----------



## flashnihon (Mar 29, 2005)

There are no words to describe how beautiful Apollo is.... PERFECTION


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

Look at that Chubby Cheek!!



AppleBaby!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, how could you put that face in timeout? He was just showing you how much he loves you...






I just want to kiss that cheek!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Flashnihon, Thank so much. He's my baby.

******
Carolyn, I knew you'd like this one. Wollo is staying home tonightseeing as hom mom is sick and been ordered to observe baseball practicefrom inside the car. I'll try and make up for it with yard picstomorrow lol.

**************
Jenniblu, you are more than welcome to come down any time and do justthat Sweetie. By the way when I am I going to get to see new VashPictures. I'm dyin' here. _need* gasp*Vash*pics See I toldyou._

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> dajeti2 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I found a picture of Apollo showing off his apple cheek.
> ...




Hope you don't mind me putting Cali's picture in here, Tina, to helpshow Amy what we mean. Her's were really defined when she wasa baby. I think Tina came up with the "apple cheeks"term. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmmmm......funnything is, we wouldn't know the difference between her baby pictures andher big girl pictures because _*we haven't seen her for solong!!!*_ :X

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm getting heat from more than just the likes of you, Deary. 

I'll get around to it...someday. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ya I have only seen a couple of picture of Cali,I tried looking for a "Cali Photo Album" but I couldnt find one! I wantpictures! I want pictures! 

~Amy+nimue~
(Nim-a-way)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

Tough Crowd! Tough Crowd. 

Okay...pictures will appear sooner than later...I guess Ipromise. Give me a week though. Very busy this weekand will do it either later on in the week or on the weekend.

Get ready, you're about to be stunned by her Beauty as you have been all the other Flemish on the board.





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 29, 2005)

YAY!

~Amy+Nimue!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 29, 2005)

THE PRESSURE IS ON CAROLYN!!!

Dajet,

Your life just seems to be looking better and better! You are going tobe the proud, lucky, mom of a whole lotta Flemmies. I can't wait tohear all about their personalities and see their pictures. With all thegreat pictures of Apollo I think we will be overwhelmed with babyFlemish cutness!

And how lucky for these babies to find their way into your home, they will be among the best loved flemmies ever!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

[align=left]*WOO! HOO!*[/align]


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mind a Cali Pic...Are ya nuts? Maybe your running a fever woman?

Look at my Cali girl. I love those cheeks. She's lucky they arefilling out. Otherwise I really would be that annoying Aunt thatpinches your cheeks at parties. I can't wait to seemore picturs of my niece. 

Tina


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 29, 2005)

BRING ON THE CALI PICTURES!!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

We'regonnasee Cali! We're gonna seeCali!



Where's my baby girl at?

Auntie Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> THE PRESSURE IS ON CAROLYN!!!
> 
> Dajet,
> 
> ...


I just want to take a moment and say, Thank You so much. I wastalking to Carolyn when I read your reply and started crying. I toldher I was so touched by what you wrote. She said I'm a mush lol. I justwanted you to know that help brighten a sad day for me.

I'm stocking up on memory sticks for the digi and film for theback up. I am going to get three books, one for each Baby. I will beable to record all the wonderful things they do and the not sowonderful . Milestones and achievements. I can't wait.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 30, 2005)

You are amush...



You are quickly overtaking BunnyMommy inthe race for the KleenexQueen!



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

I can be tough _sometimes_.

Mr.

is OTR and I didn't cry...ok well maybe a little...ummmok itwasalot.






Ok I'm a mush

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've been meaning to add these for awhilenow. Last summer we went camping for a month. We had an awesome time.The campgrounds we stayed at have this awesome rock formation calledthe Natural Chimneys. 

There are 6 stone columns that are just so amazing. The factthat they are free standing is cool enough. The layering of thesecolumns are incredible. There are like 5 or 6 layers of lava yup lavain Virginia pretty cool huh?You can see it as a blackribbon running through the column even in the pictures.

There are thse short crevasses, mini cavesyou canwalk in. They actually have bats that livein hte deepersections of caves that areunaccessible. I love bats and wasso disappointed when I couldn't get a picture of any.

There are also numerous trails to the top. They have concertsin the little bandstand. I went to 2 different concertshereand the accoustics are absolutely amazing. This clearingrivals some concert halls let me tell you. 

Oh they have jousting tournaments. OMG that was so cool. EvenApollo had a good time. Probably beause he was in his stroller in theshade watching the horses run like mad.




































We loved it here and are planning a return trip. With all thenew Babies I don't think we will be staying as long this time. I hopeya'll like 'em.

Tina

Here is a picture Dale took on the way home from Church.Carolyn, can you seeme?

lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow! That isbeautiful! The outdoors speaks to me. I love places like that. When I'mnear that kind of thing I feel like I'm part of something muchbigger.



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Carolyn, can you seeme?
> 
> lol




Great picture of you, Tina! And look at Wollow's Face!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Beautiful pictures as always Tina. Ilove being out in nature. It is just so peaceful and makesyou think of deeper things in life.

Oh yeah, Carolyn...Cali pictures.... Look at her apple cheeky!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 30, 2005)

Doesn't nature just give you a feeling of awe?When I was younger I got a chance to drive through the National Park inCalifornia that has all the sequoias's, I was so impressed.

Nothing makes you appreciate nature more than city life! Although I ampretty lucky, I live within six blocks of Lake Superior and a beautifullake walk and three blocks from a huge park with trails through thewoods.

I can hardly wait for the boathouse party (or at least till its oversince I can't attend) so I see pictures of the new bunny additions! Iam so excited for you Dajet, I hope someday to have the room for abunny barn!

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

I love being out doors. I always feel soat peace.I've rubbed off on Jeremy because as we've beenplanning our summer trips and excursions they are all in the woodslol.

Raspberry and Jenniblu I know exactly what you mean.

Fergi, I want to go theresomeday and see that. Howwonderful you have so much wonderful nature so close.For methe most relaxing thing in this whole world is a walk throughasun dappled trail or a stroll along hte beach. With bunny ofcourse.

This waiting is the hardest. Especially when it's long waitlike this one is going to be. I am keeping busy by getting ready forthem. I think I can also look forward to starting my gardens Yeahfinally.

Here's a link that tells a bit more about the Chimneys. I'm glad you liked the pictures.

http://home.rica.net/uvrpa/chimneys.htm


Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

Tina, such gorgeous pics...:shock:

I love camping, biking, hiking, nature trials... all that fun stufftoo! Daytona on the other hand, hates camping...:?We took himlast summer and had to come home in the middle of the night! 

We live about 3-4 hours away from Algonquin National Park, and I justLOVE it there! The bears, wolves, coyotes, it's just soooo gorgeous! 

LOVE THE PICS!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor Daytona. I just have tosay how sweeet. Daytona isn't comfortable and ya'll went home. Suchlove and devotion. 

I am currently trying to figure out a way to bring Apollo hiking with us. 

Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> *********************************************
> 
> Lyndsy, Wollo is in a bit of a time out. He decided, quitesuddenly I might add, that he really really_liked_ myright leg. Hehad an 'on again~off again' affair with it. Ipushed him off,he would jump back on, I pushed him off.
> 
> ...




Ohhh, does this sound FAMILIAR!!!!

lololol

Tina, I sympathize! Wanna come play with my big orange lover-boy?

At least 'Pollo's not a sprayer...is he???:shock:I got it in the FACE the other day!!!!:X:X:X

Rose


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Rose,one question. How in the world did you keep from throwingup?

Apollois not a sprayer thank God. I've run into another problem.

Dale started a new job. He drives a truck and is gone alot.While he's gone Apollo is a complete Angel. The second Dale comes homethe wings get shredded and the halo gets tossed.

He feels threatened by Dale. So my noramally sweet baby jumpsup on Dale's couch and peed. I'm talking I didn't know such a littlebody could hold so much. Dale jumps up and Apollo jumps down. Why didApolo jump down you ask. Why to pee in front of the couch.

Apollo does this each and every time I let him out while Dale'shome. Soto keep peace and harmony...I bought acarpet/upolstry cleaner.The things we do for our babies.

I think Bub is awesome. But I am going to have to decline. Seethis 15 pound love machine has had his fun and wore me out. He isn't togentle about it either. I'm hoping he's more gentle with Adara than hewas with mebecause I gotbruises.



I feel so violated.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 31, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:



> He feels threatened by Dale. So my noramally sweet baby jumpsup on Dale's couch and peed. I'm talking I didn't know such a littlebody could hold so much. Dale jumps up and Apollo jumps down. Why didApolo jump down you ask. Why to pee in front of the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nimue did the EXACT same thing. He used to pee on the couch my dad saton! He would pee on the couch, he would pee around the couch, he wouldpee under the couch, actually anything that was couch related he wouldpee on! SOOO we had him fixed...and replaced the couch and the carpet and he hasnt done it since. If he starts biting him then it will bea mirror image of what Nimue did *crossing fingers that it wont happen*

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Apollo has never bit us thank God. Hejust started peeing like that when Dale started the new job. Wollo wasreally stressed out. He wasn't eating much we laid around. I wasbeginning to suspect fur block and started treating him. Dale came homeearly and Apollo perked right up so now I know. It's anxiety.

Thankfully Apollo only pees on the one cushion whichwe have begun to cover when Dlae's home and the same exact spot on thefloor. Nimue must have been drinking like a fish lol. Wow that's a lotof pee.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I feel so violated.
> 
> Tina


:shock:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Rose,one question. How in the world did you keep from throwingup?
> 
> Apollois not a sprayer thank God. I've run into another problem.
> 
> ...




lololol

It was not easy to keep from throwing up, and I dumped the water jugover my head and yelled at my boy, on whom it made absolutely NOimpression....But about 8 yrs. of dealing with "sprayers"has toughened my stomach.

That is SO funny that Apollo acts out so much when your husband comes home. hehehe

And that he finds your leg so attractive. lol Bunbun (Bub's dad) usedto have a thing with my leg, only he liked to slobber on it. He lovedwhen I wore shorts, and he'd follow me around with his nose and openmouth squashed on the back of my calf. It tickled insanely (and wet!!),but he was like a mosquito you couldn't get rid of! He did the mountingthing too, but wasn't as rough as 'Pollo. hehe

Bub is, at least for now, easily de-fused from getting too "lovey", butwe'll see what happens in summer when I have bare legs....:shock:

Rose


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 31, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I feelso violated.
> ...


Wow.I guess I'm lucky with Vash then because he hasonly sprayed twice (both times when I first got him) ad has never triedto love on my leg.

He was "in love" with my girl cat Pollie for a while. Hewould do his little circle dance around her and she would kiss him onthe mouth and lick his head. Things would be fine until Vashtried to "consummate" their relationship. They have sincedecided on a cooling off period.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh, oh, oh!!!! Look at my sweetprecious Pollo Wollo!!!!...

...I just love my sweet baby!!!

Look at the dignity ... look at the regalness ... look at the BEARING!... It says, "I am the bun ... andTHIS is my kingdom."


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 2, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Oooohhh, these are fabulous new photos. I love the wayeveryone comes to pet Apollo, and he justs lays there taking it all in,like "yeah, I am meant to be worshiped and adored by all". Perhaps youcould create your own range of Bunnywear. I can see it all now..."Bunnies'R'Us" - Street wear for the Bunny on the Go!!!!
> 
> Jan


Now this ACTUALLY is a great idea!!!...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 2, 2005)

Look! Just look...

...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

BunnyMommy, I'm glad you like them. Ihave missed you and Sherman so much? How are you both? Not a day goesby I don't think of you and hope you are ok? Give Sherman a kiss for meplease?

Here is a picture of Apollo's Bro lookingcute.





Here Apollo is sitting up and comes up to my knee.






Standing up he's up to my hip almost.






My babies both sleeping.











Chirpy, Jeremy's new baby.






Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 3, 2005)

Great pictures! 

This picture is priceless. It doesn't get any cuter!






Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks. Sadly that sweet moment didn'tlast long. A few minutes later Apollo woke up and tried everything toget Jer up.











I can't get over how long Apollo is.












It looks like he's praying.






Long eyelashes






Hiding under the chair to avoid that crazy lady with the camera.






Tina


----------



## EEEM (Apr 3, 2005)

As always, Apollo and his loyal subjects areadorable! I love the toad/frog too. I used to have a gecko. It's niceto see Jeremy has an interest in a broad variety of animals. Well done!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 3, 2005)

This isbeautiful!



Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 3, 2005)

Look at this! How adorable.Apollo is such a character. I bet Jeremy never thought hewould have a rabbit as an alarm clock.


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

Tina,

Great pics. I always love seeing the 'Antics of Apollo'.

Jeremy, what a little lady killer... Such a cutie!

I just adore 'Chirpy' too, what an awesome pet!






This is Katannah, my chameleon. I just love reptiles...

Monkeys


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you EEEM. I tried to give him alllove for all animals. I never realized he'd want to bring them allinside:shock:.

Raspberry, Jeremy and I both thank you. This is definitely going to be framed and hung on the wall. 

Jenniblu, I laughed so hard watching these two last night.Apollo tortuers Jer to get him up. Jer got up long enough to lay on thecouch. Guess who followed right behind.






What a wake up call:shock::shock:.

Lyndsy, Thank you so much. Katannah is simply Gorgeous. Jeremywants a chameleon so bad. You poor dear have to deal with Moneynappers, Dog/monkey nappers and now a 10 year old Chameleon napper.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

you can't have them, na na na booboo

Monkeys


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 4, 2005)

Apollo always makes me want a flemish so bad!!! I must have one!!

That is an adorable little frog. I have bearded dragons anduromastyx. I love my beardies...I'm just waiting for them tolay eggs. They are my breeders...but only 3 clutches ayear...they won't be over-bred.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Dale is on his way home. YEAH!! I am soexcited. He will be home for about 4 days instead of the usual two.he'll be here between 2 and 3 am.Being a trucker's wife isnot easy. I am ever so grateful for friends like ya'll. Time passesquickly when my laughing my butt off all the time.

That said, I am going to be looking at some chickens in htenext few days. All he chickens in foster care found homes Yeah. We arestill going to get chickens. With all the baking and eggs for breakfastthe chickens will pretty much pay for themselves by keeping me ineggs.



I'mgoing to tryand sneak in a Silkie or two.

Wish me luck. An all white fuzzy wuzzy chicken with a blue beakand feet. My favorite color and a fuzzy oh I want one so bad lol.

Tina

Lyndsy,aaww c'mon now. 

Jen, I'm going to have to do my homework. I've probably seenwhat you're talking about a million times just never knew thenames. pssst if you wanted to wait until next year think Apollo Jr.Just a thought lol.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 4, 2005)

Tina, Jeremy is a real cutie pie! We're going to have to fight the ladies off of him!

Sherman and I are doing well, settling in after our move and trying to navigate through the renovation of my condo. 

We'll be checking in more often now. 

I just love my Pollo Wollo. These are simply the BESTpictures. I'm glad that he's doing better. It always brings asmile to my face when I see him "asserting" himself as the "master" ofhis domain.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

BunnyMommy, Thank you so much. He has like 2 'girlfriends' already.:shock:I am so not ready for this. 

Moving is so stressful. Please make sure to take some time torelax. How is Sherman adjusting? I just adore Sherman, I could love onhim all day but I know he'd have none of that. *sigh* I willhave to adore him from afar.

Thank you. I don't know what it is about the new camera that hejust lets me take picture after picture. I think when it comes toasserting himself as master, he got a lesson or two from his cousin theKing. 

I just love seeing you on the board. I have missed you so.

Tina


----------



## samandshawn (Apr 4, 2005)

I would love to take my bun out like that when hes older but dont you ever worry about dogs and cats?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

I am always super extra careful. Apollois never far enough away that I can just scoop him up if there was evera problem. I am always looking and if a dog or cat are around Apollostays in my lay of his stroller facing me. I have been blessed in thatwe've never had a problem. We have brought Apollo with us everywhere. Icouldn't imagine not bringing Apollo with us.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2005)

*I would love to take my bun out like that when hes older but dont you ever worry about dogs and cats?*

She doesnt telleveryone she has a machine gun in htebottom of the stroller lol 

Great pics of Jer andApollo always loveseeing pics of the Apollo man !!


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 4, 2005)

Tina,

My mom could tell you all about being with a trucker. Herfiance is a truck driver. He usually leaves on Sunday andcomes home on Friday. She handles if really well, but I'mworried about when I move out for good. I hope she isn't toolonely. She'll still have 2 great danes, 1 yorkie and 1 cat,so she'll keep busy.

My boyfriend, Shawn is a pilot. He is gone a lot.Usually not over night, but sometimes. Right now he is inPhoenix for 3 days. We are used to the separation though,because he lived in Indiana for 4 months and we went 9 weeks withoutseeing each other and it was a really difficult time in mylife. My mom had just been hit by a car and I was basicallyall alone. It was hard, but we worked through it. Ithink I'll actually look forward to him being gone sometimes when welive together. LOL

As for waiting until next year for an Apollo JR...that sounds reallytempting. I might just have to do that...or maybe we'll justneed 2 flemish...that would be fun. Hopefully at that timewe'll be planning a wedding (I really want to get married on what wouldhave been my parent's anniversary if my Dad were still living, and nextyear that will be a Saturday), so we'll need a little stress relief.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jen, 

your mom and you are stronger than I. Dale is generally gonefortwo and a half weeks then home for 3 days and it has been reallytough on all of us but especially Jeremy. He misses having his dadaround. It's baseball time and while I practice with him I must admit Ithrow like agirl

.Poor kid.

Your mom sounds like she will most definitely be kept busy. 

That first week I just cried all the time. I still cry everytime he leaves. Hopefully it will get better with time.

I think I'll actually look forward to him being gone sometimes when we live together. LOL that is so funny.

Ok see you are already learning the secret to Flemish. They arelike potato chips-Can't have just one lol. They are really addicting.Iam just always amazed at their temperment. They are so loving and soloyal. They are so big yet their egos and feelings are sofragile. 

What an awesome way to pay tribute to your dad. I can't thinkof a better wedding date. Congratulations you'll have to keep us postedwhen you do set a date. Thank you for being so open with me. I feelreally honored you trusted me with this and I feel better knowing I amnot alone.

You area very dear person. I am so happy I have been given a chance to know you.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> *Iwould love to take my bun out like that when hes older but dont youever worry about dogs and cats?*
> 
> She doesnt telleveryone she has a machine gun in htebottom of the stroller lol
> 
> Great pics of Jer andApollo always loveseeing pics of the Apollo man !!




Youkill me. You definitely keep me on my toes. Now you know you weren'tsupposed to tell anybody that.



psstlookfamilar



Tina


----------



## Pygmy Fan (Apr 4, 2005)

What a cute...big baby!And congradulations on theBest In Show!I think he deserved it.I want a large rabbit, but my momwon't let me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 4, 2005)

Tina,

You are just so sweet, I have tears in my eyes. I don't thinkI'm actually stronger then anyone else, but my mom is a toughcookie. She deals with everything so well. I've hada really hard time with Shawn's job and there are times when I don'tdeal with it properly, but I try. I still cry a lot when heis gone and I feel that there is something I need him for. Ithink that will probably be worse when we first move in, but he willhave some time off for use to get things unpacked and set-up.

We aren't officially engaged yet, well, I guess I don't have aring. Everyone laughs at us because we won't say anythingabout it, but at the same time, we discuss our wedding all thetime. It's insane, we keep saying "when the time isright". I honestly don't even want to think about planning awedding. He and I both have huge families and tons offriends, I don't even want to think about how many people will bethere. LOL

I'm sure his dad being gone is really hard for Jeremy. My dadtraveled a lot when I was young and I remember it being hard for me andmy brother. He seems like a great kid though. Thepictures of him and Apollo are just wonderful. They alwaysmake me smile. Who couldn't with Jeremy's hugesmile? If you guys need to chat, feel free to e-mail orwhatever. I check my mail from work all the time when thingsare slow. Although, pond season is coming, so things shouldpick up soon. (I hate pond season. It's the onething I can never quite figure out and the stuff I'm told just doesn'tstick in my head. )

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Pygmy fan, thank you very much. We arethrilled with his show. Thank you so much and what a really sweet thingto say. Maybe you can get a big baby one day. They are different.

Jen, I'm sorry I didn't mean to tear you up hun. I will mostdefinitely take you up on your offer. Dale popped the question and I ofcourse said yes and since a very important day was coming up we chosethat day. I had two months to plan a wedding. It was crazy but fun andwe pulled it off. Anyone can do it, lol

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2005)

How do you get Apollo to stay in the babystroller? I'd love to do something like that with Tiny whenhe gets older (he's only 8 pounds now).

Tinys Mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I started Apollo early with it. He wasabout 6 months old. I just let him explore it. He walked all around itmarking every square inch. I put him in it and started walking rightaway. He got used to the motion and the motion kept him from jumpingout. He took the time to chin and mark the whole inside too.

Whenever he laid down I would give him a treat. Now it's just acage on wheels. His home away from home. I take Apollo for walks aroundthe yard in ti just to keep him used to it. He loves it now. He is 18pounds and got way to heavy to be carrying everywhere lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow! Jeremy's really growing up fast. He's beautiful - both inside and out. Give him a hug for me.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am the first to tell someone about thewonderful temperament of Flemish Giants. I am also known to use theterm Gentle Giants more then once. Apollo has shown so manypeople how wonderful these big bunnies are. 

Tonight I was reminded in the most special way all the goodApollo does for people and his breed. At Jeremy's practice tonightthere was a little girl named Hailey. Hailey is 18 months old.She is 2months older than Apollo. She runs up to Apollo and starts petting him.Apollo never bats an eye or flinches. He laid still and let her pethim. She was rumpling his fur mooshing his face, playing with his earsand playing with the tail.

Apollo never once moved or tried to pull away. As Hailey wasrubbing his ears Apollo surprised her and me by licking her arm. I letApollo down and he ran after her. She was a bit put off at first butquickly got to loving him again. He put his head under her dress andshe bopped his nose. He never ran flinched nothing. Just looked at herlike what was that for.

How lucky we are to share our homes, our lives and most importantly our hearts with theses amazing friends.





















Here are some I think are really pretty.









































I hope you like them as much as I do.

Tina


----------



## EEEM (Apr 6, 2005)

The pictures of Apollo and his new little friendare great! I bet he weighs more than she does! Looks like she would fitin his stroller better than he does. He's just so big, I can't get overit.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

They were they same size almost. It wasso cute watching them. I am so glad I brought the camera, I was goingto leave it at home.

Now if I could get Apollo jumping like Judy on film I would be one happy camper.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 6, 2005)

What a sweet precious bunny!!!! (But then we _knew_ that, didn't we? ... ). 

You're a good one, Tina. I don't think that I would have hadthe patience or fortitude to allow a toddler to pet and prod Shermanand I know you can hazard a guess as to how _he_ would havereacted ... .

Apollo is soooooo photogenic. His personality shines throughon every photo. What a luv ... what a DOLL! ... 

We 'wuv you, Apollo!!!!...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Apollo seems drawn to the little ones. Atthe show I took him out to run before the crowds showed up. Three busesbuses pulled up and scores of preschoolers got off. Apollo took onelook, ran to greet them and turned into a puddle for the kids to loveand pet.

Well, we both know that when one is royalty one does not minglewith mere commoners. It wouldn't be civilized. Stickyhands.droll..*shiver* banish the thought right Sherman.

Apollo loves his Auntie Bunny too. We are looking forward toseeing Sherman in his new digs. Can't wait to see the new throneroom.









Tina &amp; Wollo


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 6, 2005)

Tina you have one VERY cute boy there!

I showed Peter the pics of Apollo, and he couldn't get over how bighe was!

I told him the next one is a 'wollo for sure! LMBO!he said WHAT!



LMBO!

Love,

Monkeys!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 6, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Well, we both know that when one is royalty one does not minglewith mere commoners. It wouldn't be civilized. Stickyhands.droll..*shiver* banish the thought right Sherman.
> 
> Apollo loves his Auntie Bunny too. We are looking forward toseeing Sherman in his new digs. Can't wait to see the new throneroom.
> 
> ...






You read your nephew REALLY well, Tina!!!!...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Apollo is feeling so much better. I can'texpress my joy and relief. My baby feels better and boy is heletting me know. He's been rattling his cage and demandingtreats.

As many of you know, we were going to adopt those chickens infoster care. They all have homes Yeah. We didn't let that stop us. Thechicks have landed. I am so ecxited. 

We have 6 tiny chicks. Each has their own personality. Theirfeathers look and feel like fur. They even flop like bunnies. Theycheep whenever I talk to them. I don't know if they are like oh there'smom or hey lady hush we're trying to sleep:?.

We have 2 Rhode Island Reds named Amber and Penny. Amber isdarker the Penny. All I have are Penny's pictures because Amber wassleeping.






Then there are our 2 barred Bantams. We named them Pepper andPatches. Patches is a bit onery and likes to pick on the others. Pepperis very sweet. These are Peppers's pictures as Patches wassleeping.











We also have to who knows what kind. We don't know the sex orthe breed. Jeremy wanted this black one that was gorgeous. The womanaccidently grabbed this one and asked Jer if this was the one. Ratherthan hurt her feelings he said yes. When I went to tell the woman hermistake Jer kept shaking his head. He said this one is cute too and wecan come next weekend for the others.

So this is Sassy. You talk to her and she just bobs that headand talks right back. She's so funny. God gave her those racing stripesfor a reason because wow:shock:she's fast.











I knowI am not to have a favorite but it's hard notto. I have named this little one Mystery. This baby is literally halfthe size of the others. We don't know how old, what breed or what sex.All I know is that she is very sweet and actually cuddles. When I runmy finger down her back she arches her back into it. Very Sweet.











I'll try and get a picture or two of Amber andPatches some time today or tomorrow. We are also getting two ducklings.Landlord said it's not a problem so yeah I get to save the two littleones I've visited twice already. Apollo was scared of tinychicks

.Now that he knows they aren't going to eat him he's fine. He cracks meup. He runs up to St. Bernards to make freinds but is scared ofchicks.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Goodness, they're adorable! 

Great pictures,Tina!!



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Apollo was scared of tinychicks
> 
> .Now that he knows they aren't going to eat him he's fine. He cracks meup. He runs up to St. Bernards to make freinds but is scared ofchicks.
> 
> Tina


Too funny - Apollo scared of the litle chicks!!! ROFL!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you both. 

Carolyn, your nephew's pics are coming soon.

Jenni, He is a mess lol. I wonder whaat Vash is going to think of your babies? You'll have to tell me.

Amber and Patches woke up so I have pics now.

This is Amber. You can see what a darker red she is than Penny.











First I learned the guuilt of the bunny butt, now I'm getting chicken butt:shock::X






This is Patches. She is really really vocal. She has less white on her head the pepper does. 











Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 7, 2005)

Y'all, please excuse me for asking what Iknowis going to appear to be a stupid question to those ofyou with extensive experience dealing with a variety of animals...... Do chickens make good pets, i.e. affectionate, cuddly,intelligent, good personality?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

BunnyMommy, my momma always said that the only _Stupid Question_ is the one you don't ask.

Just from what I've read chickens are like rabbits. Differentbreeds are known for different temperments. There are even FlemishGiants of the chicken world called Jersey Giants.

I've noticed two of mine are cuddlier than the rest. Every oneI've spoken to says they are smart. I'll have to get back to you onthat one. I love that They love to eat bugs. My sister in law said shesaw such a decrease in the bugs around her house since she got thechickens.

I'm sure there are much better answers from people with way more experience than I have.

Tina

Are we going to see BunnyMommy one day become BunnyMommy/ChickenMommy?


----------



## Spiced77 (Apr 7, 2005)

my parents have always had chickens.. and ofcourse there were a few that were 'pets'.. more socialized that weplayed with  one of mine was a rooster that wouldplay with our beagle lol! they'd chase each other all overthe back yard, taking turns who was the chaser and who was the chasee..usually the rooster would initiate hehe!  he'd play with uskids too now and then..


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 7, 2005)

Those little chicks are so cute. How many do you think you will end up with?

Good luck!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Spiced, oh how cool. I bet that was so fun to watch.

Jen, we will end up with about 12 layers. I am also thinkingabout six Cochins so I can show them. Plus we are getting two duckmaybe four but 2 definitely.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 7, 2005)

Tina, LOL! I don't think that chickensare in my future. This wretched spoiled bunny doesn't evenlike for my baby nephew to visit, much less another, dare I say it,_animal_...

.

I do know that my father had a pet chicken when he wasyounger. He named him Jerry. I'm going to have toask him for details of that experience. The poor littlechicken had an untimely demise of the fried persuasion...

,an experience that my father still recalls with hurt and greatdisappointment...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

What was I thinking. I'm sorry Sherman I lost my head for a minutethere. Happens when you get to be my age.

Oh poor Jerry and Dad. I would be interested to hear what hehas to say. Dale was telling me how his grandparents kept chickens. Ithink it so interesting the differences in care from then andnow.

BunnyMommy sounds so much better. The other was a bit of a tongue twister.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Tina!

The chicks are ADORABLE! Can I have one??????? PLEEEEEASE???????

LMBO! Yeah right, could you see my husbands face if I brought home chicks?

It would be a mix of these...

:shock:+:X++:?+:X:X:X:X:X:X:X= one VERY angry hubby!

not to mention the upset that would cause in the jungle!

I'm must say that I am VERY pleased to hear my 'pollo is doing much better! 

Congrats!

Love,

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lyndsy, you are too much girl lol. Thanks Apollo is feeling and doinggreat.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh chick pictures! They seem tobe growing bigger everyday. I can't believe Amber gave youchicken butt, LOL!I wonder what it means in chickenlanguage? And they even flop like rabbits, tooadorable. You are going to start a chicken craze on thisboard. I can see it now: "Rabbits Only (and chickens)Forum. The cochins always remind me of thoseold-fashioneddolls with the big pantaloons!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Inever thought of them that way but yea I see it now lol.

This is a Cochin- chicken my dream chicken. I will spare ya'll all thte the colors.



















Tina


----------



## EEEM (Apr 7, 2005)

My best friend growing up had a bunch of "pet"chickens. His dad was a psychologist and he trained them and used themfor talks and demonstrations at schools. He even had a tailor make somelittle chicken suits. It was hilarious. They were all different fancybreeds, but I'm not sure what kinds. I think I might be able toscrounge up some pictures from home. They're hilarious! He also had arabbit that he put in a custom tuxedo. The rabbit used to ride aroundon the back of his motorcycle with him!! (buckled in a carrier ofcourse)


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think Wollo would like to be on te back of a chopper lol. 

Thank you. You just gave me an idea. I could dress Wollo andthe chickens up. How Cool!Your freinds dad sounds like he was very goodwith animals and entertaining. How fun. I would love to see picturesone day, it sounds hilarious and just thinking about it I'mgiggling.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Pretty Birds when they grow up. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

More Good News!

Believe it or not we got another 6 chicks today. We went to TSCto pick up 4 but Virginia has a 6 chick minimum:shock:...Cool! Dalewasn't real thrilled at first but what can ya do right,thelaw is thelaw. 

I am nowthe proud Momma of 12 chicks. It's a bitharder keeping track of them all and we are currently working on namesfor the rest lol. Jeremy named one Precious. Here are pics of the newkids in the brooder.

If any one knows what breed these2 are I would reallyappreciate it. We love the faces they are so different looking. Verystriking.

















Jerey has named this little cutie pie Precious and she lives upto her name. She snuggles right in but boy is she loud lol.











I need some help with breed? on these little ones too.











This one is real thrill seeker. Look over the nasty finger.











Here's my Mystery baby.






Surprise! Mystery now has 2 sisters.











Here is what 12 chicks looks like lol.











Well that's the family. I can't get over how much fun they are.Mystery is still getting picked on :X. I scoop her up and she getsthe royal treatment lol. I put her under my shirt where it's warm andshe snuggles right in and sleeps on my tummy lol.

Apollo is warming up to them too. The first night hewas not a happy camper. They would cry and he would thump. I swear itwas so crazy, they kept me running back and forth all night:X.Thankfully everyone is settled and enjoyinglifeagain..phew..I need a nap.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 9, 2005)

I love this picture, it looks like one of the chicks is looking at apollo in the backround 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Amy, I love that one too. That chick satthere mesmorized by the screen saver. She kept watching and watchingApollo's pictures. It was so cute I had to get a picture of itlol.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 9, 2005)

OH TINA YOU LUCKY BUMB!

I wish my hubby would let me keep all the animlas I wanted!

I shouldn't complain, sometimes it can be a real 'jungle' in here!

LMBO!

The new chicks are VERY cute! 



Much love,

Monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh they are so precious! I wonder what the mystery chicks will look like when they grow up?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Jenni, Gypsy said that Mysteryand her sisters will most likey stay black Yeah. As to the rest WhoKnows lol. I am just glad I have pictures of them all so young. I amgoing to bekeeping a photo journal of them all. That way forfurure reference I'll know what I'm looking at from new chick to fullgrown.

Lyndsy, Dale is so good about it. He pretends to be hard, amacho man's macho man but well we all saw the Apollo and hay momentlol. It gets pretty crazy around here. And it's only going to getcrazier lol. 

The coming year year is going to be a very exciting and busyone. 5-7 new bunnies will call the Acres home as will a puppy or two.Baseball season has started and we are trying to start a rabbit 4Hproject for next year. I am still trying to get Wollo certified. I'mtired just thinking about it all..I think I need a nap lol.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2005)

I know hte black onesare SEXLINK ( not swearing before someonejumps ) thats what they arecalled they producebetter eggs with heavier shells, these are my chickens ofchioce! much ahrdier bird also they are across between a rhode islan redand a barred rock , Fenalesalways stay black andthey are the only chicken you are able tosex before they growrooster spurs , Males are alwaysbarred as apposed to all black !neattrick huh lol .shott almost forgot the whiteones will most likely be white meat birds, they will lay eggsbut watch their legs as they get older, thier legs wont hold up theirbodies as they growand they get a weird case ofparalzation , theres a name for it butim at a loss what it is offhand.


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 9, 2005)

PUPPIES??????

Keeshonds????????


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

So out of 12 chicks, I most likey have 3Black Sex Link, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Barred Bantam(?) what the tagsaid and a bunch of Who Knows lol. 

Gypsy I will definitely keep that in mind about the legs and all.

Lyndsy, we are surprising Jeremy with a Basst Hound puppy. I amalso looking for a breeder, a Keeshond Breeder. So hopefully I willfind a little ball of fluff to call my own. I am so excited.

Guess what, yea, I got pics. We got the case in the house. Talkabout Heavy man oh man. Dale, Jeremy and I were barely able to get inthe house. The chicks were scared of all the space at first. Thatlasted all of 5 minutes lol. Now they lower their little heads spreadtheir wings out and run super fast to the other side. I feel on thefloor I was laughing so hard. 

Woke Apollo up who was not in the least bit amused orinterested lol. Gave him a piece of paper and he was suddenly a verylively young man. He likes Mystery. I put her by his cage and at firstWollo was like un uh I want nothing to do with that.

I start to take her away and he's pushing his nose out to her. He likes just not when she's looking at him.

The Chicks new home.











Mystery bumped her head trying to get to me. It was so sad.






This is a picture of their mad dash.






This is Precious. She will sleep anywhere and in the weirdest positions lol.











This what Apollo thought of us moving this huge thing and the chicks in general.











sound asleep with his eyes open...I hate when he does this it's so freaky looking lol.

Here heis chilling out watching me clean up.
















Here he is dancing with paper. That's why the picture is a bitblurry. He was moving so fast he was a bit hard to catch.






I hope ya'll like them. 

Tina


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 9, 2005)

Finally, I got to the end of this post!! Ithought it would never end, I love the pictures!! I can't believe yougot more chicks!! I want one!! I love looking at Apollo!! SO how manyanimals do you have? Just wondering...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> Finally, I got to the end of this post!! I thought it wouldnever end, I love the pictures!! I can't believe you got more chicks!!I want one!! I love looking at Apollo!! SO how many animals do youhave? Just wondering...


I am so glad you enjoyed all the pictures. Apollo thanks youtoo. LMBO, we have 22 animals. We have a dog, 4 fish,2 snails, 2 frogs,a toad, Wollo and the 12 chicks. 

How many do you have?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Jenni, Gypsy said that Mystery and hersisters will most likey stay black Yeah.


So, you have some "ethnic" chickens too, LOL. More chickpictures! They are so adorable. I like your brooderyou made out of thestore display - would have never thoughtof it.My brother is so against me getting somechicks- he said I would end up naming them all and puttingcollars or bows on them.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Jenni, Gypsy said that Mystery and hersisters will most likey stay black Yeah.
> ...


Tell him you have to name them so you can keep the paperwork inorder. They are not collars or bows you tell him I said they areFashion Acessories for a calendar yea that sounds good.

have some "ethnic" chickens too, LOLThat is so funny. That's what yours are too right? How manyare you getting? Between Apollo and chicks I can'tremember.

After the chicks are ready to move outside I am going to usethe display as a home for Christa and Hopi. I am going to keep my outfor another case I can use as an all the time brooder.

I want some updates on Vashy and how you are doing getting ready for the chicks.

I am so excited for you.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 9, 2005)

So Tina, when ya gonna open up your petting zoo?


----------



## Fergi (Apr 9, 2005)

WOW! You certainly have your hands full now! Whatcute little chicks! Can I ask are they just pets or will they produceeggs for you? Puppies in the future too! How do you think Apollo willlike that? Diva was NOT impressed when we brought Gunnar home and shecertainly made her feelings known. 

I just don't know how you do it all, you must be SuperMom!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Mambo. I already have, did the sign fall over again lol.

Fergi, the chicks are my babies but we got them for the eggs.We go through so many eggs that it just made sense to get chickens. Itis going to save me a small fortune lol. I've named most of them sothey are pets and layers.

Apollo has a dog know. The dog is scared of him. Apollo wantsto make friends with every dog he sees, so I think he's going to loveit. Some new playmates lol.

Believe it or not the chicks are really easy to take care of. Iclean there brooder once a day. While I'm at it I clean them up, washtheir bowls feed and water them. They are really fun.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Tina, I am planning on getting the blackaustralorps (my "ethnic" chickens lol) next Saturday. First Iwas only going to bring home 3, but the minimum is 6 chicks.That might not be a bad thing in case some die or one turns out to be amale.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't think Tinais the one in control anymore! :shock:Tell the truth, thepest own you! It won't be long before they are making a movie abouther...Kind of like Dr. Dolittle! When are you gettingJeremy's puppy?

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

We are going to put off getting the puppyuntil about August or September. I would hate to have to leave a puppyfor a little over a week in July. Plus with all the Babies moving in itwouldn't be fair to a puppy. We want to be able to spoil and pamper thePuppy the right way.

It's official We are getting two little girls from Gypsy. THeirnames are Christa(touched by Christ) and Hopi. Hopi's name started as ajoke as in I'm HOPIng we get to have her lol. I really like it. Istarted a thread called Meet the New Girls. 

**************************************************Ihave good news. I am adopting two little girls. Gypsy is letting mehave two of her girls. I have already picked my babies out. I shouldsay we were brought together. I see them and I feel this incrediblepull and the thought of not having them is truly heart breaking. Ican't explain it any better than that.






This is Christa. Her name means touched by Christ which seems soappropriate. She has a cross on her back. This is Darling's sister. Sothis makes her a bit more special to me.






This is Hopi's family. She has the same pull and influence on me that Christa does.






Hopi is the little darker gray broken laying across the back.She is a doll. Her name started as a joke but I really like it.






Gypsy is not only letting me be their Mom, she is going tostart boding them as soon as they are old enough to leave mom. They aregoing to be spayed little pampered house girls. I will be picking themup, you guessed it in July.

They are three weeks old now. I am so excited. I told Jeremytoday and he was on Cloud9. He just adores them. He asked me to printtheir pictures so he could hang them on his bedroom wall.

I will be adding the girls to Apollo's Acres. I will be putting all their pictures and updates there.

*********************************************
Raspberry, only the bunnies are in the house. The chicks willbe going outside in about a month and a half. Then they will free rangeduring the day and be cooped at night. So it really isn't as much asyou'd think.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2005)

Have you started preparing Apollo for the new bunnies that will be entering his life? 

In fact, how does one prepare a bunny forchanges like this?

Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm not sure how to prepare most bunnies.I don't mean any disrespect it's just from all I've heard Apollo isunusual.

He started with a mate he adored. He took her passing hard. Butas time went by he has bounced back better than ever. Hefound a girlfriend at the show he was in and just 3 weeks ago wasgrooming the babies at the pet store. I think he is going to be justfine. 

I am more concerned with how Adara, Damara, and Atlas are goingto make the transition. Christa and Hopi are handled constantly fromday one so I know they are Very Socialized.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

Tinas Little Hopi *







The Mommy Rabbit *






Look Mom I can reach the water bottle !!!!*






I just had to share thesepictures with everyone , moreto come on little Christa , If I can gether to sit still long enough ! lol

Gypsy


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

* This is Little Christa :: * 






Left side 






* what a sweet face i have **






Here is a picture of her Mommy *


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

How old are they Gypsy? They are SOOO adorable!

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ifeel so silly but I can't stop crying.I am just so happy. Ican't get over the size difference. They are so beautiful. Gypsy, Iwill never be able to thank you enough for what you are doing for meand my family. Jeremy was a bit teary eyed looking at them. He lovesChrista's little ears and her mustache lol. He Adores her Cross. Hesaid Hopi's really fuzzy lol. 

Even Dale was looking and remarked on them:shock:Henever says much of anything about bunny looks:shock:. These girls eventouched Dale and none have done that since Athena passed.

Gypsy, hugs hugs hugs.

Amy, the girls turned 3 weeks old yesterday. Gypsy gave metheir birthday's last night. They were both born on March 18, 2005 at1:30 pm.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 10, 2005)

The house for the chicks is really nice! They look so cute and sweet in there. 

That photo of Pollo Wollo sleeping while all of the activity was goingon is PRICELESS! ... ... I can't stoplaughing!!!! I simply ADORE that sweetbunny!!!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

I want this sweet little bunny!!







~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

He was really grouchy:X when I fell andwoke him up. Then even though I hurt myself I jumped up and gave him apiece of paper to play with so he wouldn't be mad at me:?. What alittle stinker.

The chicks are where Apollo can see them so now it's like he has his own tv lol. He loves watching them.

Apollo told me to send you and Sherman his love. He loves hearing from his Auntie and his Cousin.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 10, 2005)

Tina you lucky little duck!

Look at ALL your sweet babies...

The chick house looks great! They look like they've got tons of room in thier!

The monkeys thought your new girls were VERY cute... 

You'll have to keep updating the pics, and I know that won't be a problem... PICTURE MONSTER!!!!!!

LMBO!

much love,

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lyndsy, thank you so much. They love itis so funny it's like watching jets speed up the runway. But instead oftake off the just stop. More than one has bumped her head, sillychickies.

Gypsy has the girls and with like 30 babies and moms andbunnies and family, I feel really bad so I haven't asked. Gypsy kindlyjust posted them for me.

I will put every one she sends me up her.Speaking of which Ifound Christa's baby picture Gypsy sent me a while ago pertaining to aproblem.






Mom and Christa both have the same mustache. I think it's so cute.











I took a few pictures of the chicks. Two have butt feathers andthe are all so cute. Here is Jer with one and in the second picture, hegot pooped on:shock:.











This is Amber and Sassy our butt feather girls lol.






Drinking water which I love watching, I'm weird I know











These are pictures of two chicks that no one seems to know whatthey are. I just love the markings on the first one.






I opened the door and Mystery came running bless her heart.











Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 11, 2005)

o0oh...Great pictures!! :shock:

Look at the silly chick in the water!! and the ones that look like they're talking!

They're sooo cute!!






I know these are probably dumb questions and may have been answeredalready, but what do chicks eat?and How big do they get whenthey are full grown?

I feel so dumb asking these questions, but I've never actually seen one in person...just pictures. :?

Jenn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 11, 2005)

Jenn, these aren't dumb questions! ...  I was wondering the same. 

Also, Tina, is the primary purpose of the chicks to be pets or are you getting them for egg production purposes?

(I still haven't had a chance to ask my dad about his pet chick as ourschedules are running in two different directions right now.I hope to catch up with him over the next two days.)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 11, 2005)

Chicks poop a lot Jeremy!!! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Babies!! I can't wait to meet them. They're so precious! 

Thanks for posting pictures Tina and Gypsy. I'm inlove.








Chicks with 'tudes. You gotta love 'em!



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Babybunnywrigley and BunnyMommy, 

Belive it or not these are my first chickens. I was city bornand raised and the only chickens I ever saw were in books or on tv.That's probably part of the reason I am so nuts over these littleones.

I feed them a chick starter right now. It's a corn basedproduct.It's by a company called Domoc and it's only $5 for20 pounds. They'll stay on this until they are 10-12 weeks old. In abot6 weeks and I can start giving them green foods too like salad fixingsand boiled potatoe and cooked oatmeal.

To be honest the chicks I have we are only sure about what twoof them are at this point and that Is my Rhode Island Reds Amber andPenny. They will be about 9 pounds full grown. 9 pounds for a hen and11 pounds for a rooster are about average.

BunnyMommy, we definitely got these girls for the eggs. Atleast we are hoping they are girls. All but 1 rooster goes to a newhome if we have more than one.Jeremy is eating 3 eggs a dayfor breakfast. I love baking and go through alot of eggs. We figured itwould be cheaper in the long run to just get chickens. 

Raspberry,

Thispoor boy. Every chick and I do mean every chick he tries to snugglepoops on him. He's starting to get a complex.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 11, 2005)

Poor Jeremy with the chick poops. Tellhim that they do that with him because they feel sorelaxedaround him.



> Every chick and I do mean every chick he triesto snuggle poops on him. He's starting to get acomplex.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 11, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Poor Jeremy with the chick poops. Tell him thatthey do that with him because they feel so relaxedaround him.


I'll have touse this line on myteenage daughters...They've about had it with boys letting it riparound them! :XI'll just tell them the boys must feel very,veryrelaxed with them! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Jenni and Raspberry, you two are too funny.



Foundout Dale is leaving tomorrow morning. He is going to be gone 33 daysthis time. Lord grant me strength. I've been fighting tears all daysince I found out.

Jeremy has practice also so it's going to be a crazyemotional day. It's supposed to rain today so if it does no Wollopractice pics. Hopefully it will stay nice so I can get some moreHailey and Wollo pics. Plus plenty of him chilling out lol.

I always say I may not be on much but I'm not oing to say thatthis time. I think you all will help me through just by beingyourselves. See ya sometime tomorrow.

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

You know we'll be here to help, Tina. 

Maybe Dale's trip won't take as long. The past few times hewas supposed to be out for weeks on end, things changed and hewasn't. Never know what will happen.

Chin Up, Darlin. He'll be calling you and flirting with youeveryday.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 12, 2005)

:XYou'dthink those big trucking companies would realize that being out thatlong isn't good for morale! The idiots!Pfst!



Hang in thereTina!



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 12, 2005)

Bless your heart, Tina! I know that a 33-day separation is going to be really hard on you!

If I can make a few suggestions that might help (if they're not relevant, just toss them in the "round" file ... ):

Make the separation an adventure in romance. By this I meanturn it into an opportunity to romance Dale. Strategicallyhide little love notes in his traveling bag. Flirtshamelessly with him when he calls home. Send him cute littlelove emails. If at all possible, maybe surprise him and showup at one of his destinations if you can and have lunch withhim. There's all sorts of ways to play this out over thedistance.

There was a period of time in our marriage when my husband was assignedto work for a while in another state during the week and then he wouldcome home on the weekends. This went on if I remember forfour or five months. I used some of these suggestions andmore during that time. Not only did it help him to keep fromgetting lonely, but he couldn't _wait _to get hime on theweekends. In addition, he was already by nature one of themost romantic men that I'd ever known, but just the thought of knowingthat his wife loved, adored, and missed him to such an extent that shewould go the extra mile to try to do little things to keep him fromgetting lonely heightened his romance quotient to even higherlevels! He would bring_ me _home all types of specialgifts when he came home on the weekends and we would make his few daysat home our special "dating" times. If you can believe it,the separation was an opportunity for us to make our marriage evenstronger than it was!

Know that we're here for you for encouragement and support.You can get this through this!...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 12, 2005)

EXCELLENT! As always, when it comes to marital advice! 

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Apr 12, 2005)

Awww Tina I know exactly how you feel!!! Lastyear my husband went to South Africa for 3 months, I had no idea how Iwas going to get through it, but I did. I thought that would be thelast long trip, but since we moved to VA he's had to travel more often.Usually 3-4 weeks at a time, it's SO hard, especially without friendsor family in the area. 

I think BunnyMommy's suggestions are wonderful!!! I almost can't waitfor the next trip  My husband is gone this week and gets backThursday evening, however my daughter and I are leaving Thursdaymorning to fly to Oregon to see my new neice!!!! I'm excited about thetrip, but I'm starting to regret it, I just want to be home with myhusband!!! 

Now's a great time to have some qaulity time with your son. I don'tknow if your husband helps you with maintaing the house, but I reallyfeel it when my husband leaves because he helps me a lot with dishesand laundry. I usually buy a stack of paper plates, bowls and cups andI don't do dishes at all while he's gone, I get all the laundry doneand out of the way right after he leaves, and then I'm left with extratime to do stuff with the kids. I like to take them to the movies whenhe's gone. 

Hang in there, it will be over before you know it. Also know that it'sjust as hard for him to go as it is for you. My husband as called mecrying sometimes he misses us so much. 

Megan


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 13, 2005)

Tina! Jer!

LOVE the pics!

The chicks are just the sweetest, and don't feel bad Jer, it means good luck when a bird poops on yah'!LMBO!

Sorry to hear about the hubby, Tina, just think of all the animals you can bring home in that time! LOL!







look at the little bumb feathers... AWWWWWWWW!

The Monkeys CAN'T wait to meet the girls...

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you so much.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

I want to thank you all so much. Dalebeing gone is so so hard but with the love and support of friends likeyou, well it's somehow not as bad.

Come to find out Dale's new cell phone has all the bells andwhistles. I was reading posts on here last night just couldn't figureout how to respond.So he will be checking infrom time to time. He can Instant Message me which is really cool. Hesent me one to find when I woke up from my nap.

Jeremy is taking it especially hard. I just hate to him cry,breaks my heart. We are going to have Fun Time on Sat. We are onlygoing to do fun stuff. The only not fun stuff we do will be cleanWollo's cage and the chick brooder.

Hopefully I will get more Apollo and Chirpy pics up tonight. OhI did these for the girls. I haven't done Apollo's yet, can't find amanly one yet.











Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 13, 2005)

Tina,

Those chicks crack me up with their sprint across the brooder. That's too funny!!

I can't imagine a 33 day separation, Ihave trouble with 14,but that's going to increase soon enough. I'm a big sap, allthe posts about separations are making me cry, it's a badday. I can't even imagine how hard it is for Jeremy, my dadwas gone a lot when I was little, but not for that long. Hecan spend a ton of quality time with mom now, though.

You are going to have a zoo like me. You just need a fewmore...hmmm...my bearded dragons should be laying eggs soon...I couldadd to your zoo... LOL

Jen


----------



## Meganc731 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well if we're looking to fill up your zoo I have to Lovebirds waiting for homes


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Tina,
> 
> Those chicks crack me up with their sprint across the brooder. That's too funny!!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I didn't want anyone to cry. It's just that we'venever been apart that long. This is a really bad time of year forus.

This is the month we picked up Apollo and Athrna. Sunday to beexact. So this is an especially hard and emotional time. Fullof ups and downs and Dale leaving was just icing on the cake.

Between Jeremy, Apollo, chicks, fishand frogs, Chirpy and thedog, well there's always something needs cleaning lol. I can see I'mgoing to have to keep Jeremy away from you lmbo. He's going to want twoof every reptile you have.

Thank you so much really. 

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL, 

if your taking in animals....

LMBO!!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahh, I'm just sappy. Talk aboutcleaning...I just did complete cleanings on all 6 rabbit cages, theferret cage and both rats. Wow, it took forever.Tomorrow the lizards get done and the fish. 

So, Jeremy likes his reptiles huh? The ones I have are prettyeasy to take care of. Their lower maintenance then any otheranimal I have except the fish.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

All is well here in the Acres. 

Jeremy has his first Baseball game tomorrow. He is so excited.What better Good Luck Charmthan a rabbits' footbut4 rabbit feet still attached to the bunny

Apollo is being such a stinker tonight:X:X:X. I let him out andbecause I had a chick in my hand he Refused to come out.:XIput the chick in her home and I got the bunny butt.:X:X

So I let his Royal Crankiness stay in his ole cage:?Iplayed with chicks. At least 2 of them are happy to see me.

Here are some new Chick Pics

Amber






Penny






Sassy






Precious






Mystery






Ebony






Blackie






Pepper






Patches






Checkers






Peepers






Yapper





I will be posting more pictures of Jeremy, Chirpy and of course Apollo tomorrow. I hope you like these.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Here is a chick pile up at the food bowl.






Here comes Mystery the second I knelt down.







Two pics that are just cute.











Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 16, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> All is well here in the Acres.
> 
> Apollo is being such a stinker tonight:X:X:X. I lethim out and because I had a chick in my hand he Refused to come out.:XI put the chick in her home and I got the bunny butt.:X:X
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness, I have been having the same problem with Nimue!!! I washolding a baby bunny and he bolted over to the cage door like normal tobe let out, and then saw the bunny and looked at me like I was amurderer or something and went and faced the back of his cage! BunnyButt! I tried to coax him out "Nimmy come here baby, its only a babybunny" and ya know what he did, he turn around and shot me the dirtiestlook I have ever seen a rabbit give! 

"So I let his Royal Crankiness stay in his ole cage"

EXACTLY!!!

~Amy


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 16, 2005)

Tina, 

Yappers, and Patches are soooo sweet!

I LOVE the names, they're great! LMBO!

So I let his Royal Crankiness stay in his ole cage:?

LMBO!That's hallarious! 

I can't wait to see the pics today!!!!!

Monkeys!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh No!:shock:You two are making the Royaltyangry!!!

How dare you give their love to someone else???

Boy are you gonna be in trouble! :?

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 16, 2005)

Tina, is going to really be in trouble when the rabbit babies get there, LOL. 

Lyndsy, you give the monkeys a big hug for me, will ya'?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 16, 2005)

Tina, those pictures are sooo cute!

I'm sorry that you and your hubby will be seperated for so long. It'sreally tough, I know from when I was living in the States and Dave uphere before I moved. (Obviously it was a long distance relationship).So I know it can be tough.

Just think of how great it will be when you see each other again. Thatfirst hug and kiss is the best in the world! We'll all be here for you.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Today was our first "unofficial" baseballgame. I am happy to announce that Jeremy's team won Yeah. We broughtApollo with us. Apollo has had a bit of a bad attitude ever since hebumped his head. They said it could take like a month for him to behimself again. I can't wait for this 'Ttude to fade away, I miss mylovebug.

Jeremy is very sick right now. Poor guy is running a 102.4*Ffever. This for Jeremy is considered a low grade fever but I stilladmire his strength. He played the whole game and never let on he feltbad. I was a bit mad he didn't say anything but water under the bridgeand all that. Oh I dread another hospital visit ugh. I am reallypraying we can nip this one in the bud.

Here are Jeremy's game pictures.

Taking the field






Waiting to bat






At bat






Walked yeah






getting ready to steal second and did lol.






Here he is stealing third, Jer's first slide-very cool






Safe at home for the Point






The kids all played an awesome game.

This a picture of Jeremy standing in front of a man made dam that I just thought was so cool lol.






By the river too.






Apollo, well he had a few moments that were sweet. The rest ofthe time he was like an antsy toddler:Xsnacks helped and sodid a time out.

Here is the Wollo 

I got him shaking his head lol











Looking for Jeremy and watching Jeremy





















Here he is actually looking at mom.











Apollo trying the helicopter ear look






Hope ya'll like them.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 16, 2005)

Tina what GREAT pics!!!

Jer looks great concidering how sick he is!






I love this picture! What a GREAT shot!

Poor Wollo, 






he looks like he saying ' ok ladies I know i'm hot stuff, but could you move outa my way, my Jer is out there!'

LMBO! I just LOVE those pics!

Monkeys!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures dajeti2,

The color is super on a bright sunny day. Great for action shots!

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Pet_Bunny, You are so right. I also love my digi cam lol I can take twice as many pics now.

Lyndsy, That's exactly what Apollo was saying to the girls.Right after I took that picture he head butted one of the girls out ofhis way.:shock:He's such a little stinker. PoorJeremy was 104.4*F when we got home. After meds and baths he is holdingsteady at 102 which is ok for Jeremy. I hate when he's sick.

See how we are now one blonde shy lmbo.












cleaning himself like always lol.






This is the 'Can we go home now' look lol.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG!!!! i love this look







Hope ya'll like them.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

My DearestAthena,April 17, 2004

 Hello AngelHeart. I am trying to do thiswithout crying so be patient with your mom ok. It was a year ago todaythat I saw you and Apollo for the first time. Nine months of planning,worrying and loving you led to this moment. You looked so small next toApollo. You were so scared and so shy. I was so worried about you. Iknew we had to get you and Apollo in the car where it was cooler andquieter.

 All that worry was for nothing huh? Assoon as we started the long drive home you had us laughing. You peed onJeremy and he was not happy about it. You stretched out so you couldfeel the air conditioning and stayed there all the way home. You keptpushing Jeremy over so you would have more room.

 We loved you instantly and completely.From the ears that were too big for you. That splash of white on theback of your neck. Wow, you were so beautiful.Those huge backfeet. You were more perfect than we even dreamed you would be. You madeour dreams come true.

 We will always love you Angel. Your boymisses you so much. He cries but then he thinks of the time you groomedhim and he laughs. All the wonderful memories you were about to giveus, carry us through. I know you check in on us and we want you to know...We will always love and miss our Baby Girl. Mommy has to stop nowbecause she doesn't want you to see her cry again. Athena , I think ofyou every day and I will forever miss you and Love you my DearestLittle Angel.

Loving You Always,







Mommyand Jeremy


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, Tina, this is so sweet andbeautiful. Believe it or not, I still frequently think of ourbeloved Athena. I remember so vividly when she went over TheBridge. All of our hearts were pierced that day. 

I'm so thankful that Fate allowed our dear sweet Apollo to stay herewith you. No-"bunny" could ever replace Athena, but I knowthat Apollo's beauty of spirit helps with the loss. 

I am also so thankful for your loving care towards him when he lost hisprecious mate. You all make the perfect family. 

Rest in peace, our dear sweet Athena ... May you make rainbows your pillow.

Love, 

BunnyMommy


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 17, 2005)

he is definanetly the 

DADDY 

A SAYING IN THE UK 

LOVE TO YOU ALL AND STINKER HEHE


----------



## lovrabs (Apr 17, 2005)

That's sweet, Tina. 

She'll always be in your heart.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 17, 2005)

That was such a sweet triblute to Athena, Tina.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

I must admit today was terriblydifficult. We are feeling a bit better now. We spent the day cleaningup the yard and deck. We started some seeds too. We feed the birds too.So all in all it was a day spent well.

I want to thank you all for your support. It really does meanalot to me and to Jeremy. From both of us Thank you.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I got a bit of Good News last night.Christa has gained three ounces. Way to go Christa! She is now about 1and 1/2 pounds. Hopi well, Hopi has no problems eating or gainingweight lol.

I think it is so funny. I am going to have Jumbo kidsWollo and the Girls, a medium girl Hopi and a Teeny girl Christa.

Gypsy is going to attempt our first bonding session. If Christacan't squeeze her little self through the bars lol. I have been hopingand saying my prayers that all goes well.

Wollo and the chicks are going to go outside and play today.It's going to be about 75*F today. I may just have to lay out a bit andget some sun. 

I think my hands just may finally be starting to heal, knock onwood. It's been so long I have forgotten what normal hands feel like. Iwould love to find out again lol.

Jeremy is better too Yeah! We have another game tomorrow night.I will have all sorts of pictures for ya'll today and tomorrow.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2005)

EXCELLENT pictures,Tina!!



Had people looking over my shoulder as I looked at them and they allgiggled and loved them as well. LOVE the pictures of Apolloand Jeremy most of all, but the mad face on this guy really cracks meup. 






Happy Day!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

See I am just getting attitude from allsides:X lol. Dale, Apollo and now even a chick. Is it a full moon, ormaybe it's those Nasty Hormones.:?It's a good thing I lovethe Crabbies anyway.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 18, 2005)

That was a beautiful tribute.

I'm glad to hear Jeremy is feeling better. Those nasty fevers.

Good luck with all those crabby guys.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I hope you are feeling better Jen. I'vebeen praying for you. Have you been able to spend much time getting toknow Sampson? I know how hard it is when you are sick. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell all those Crankypants to take a nap,Tina!!







-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thankfully Dale has gotten a good nightssleep and is now his usual wonderful self. Right in the nick of timetoo.I thought for sure I was going to have tojust

.

Wollo well Wollo can't help it so he is forgiven.

That chick bless her heart is just like Mystery just as sweetas can be. She just looks irate all the time. I love her markingslol.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Tomorrow night is a basebaal game again.So More Wollo pics then. Today the chicks were outside for most of theafternoon. They loved it. Heaven help a bug that flew too close tothese babies.:shock::shock:They were climbing on top of eachother to get a fly.

I took a few pics. The first one is of our reds Amber andPenny. All the chicks are getting a bunch of feathers now. They allhave butt feathers.:shock:






I really like the colors in this one.






Mystery in the middle.






I love how bright the colors are in this one too.






I finally found a picture where she doesn't look angry.






Now this one has a bad attitude most of the time.What a little trouble maker. If looks could kill and all thatlol.







Tomorrow I hope I have Apollo and Jer pics.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh, wow! I can't believe how fast the chicks are growing!!! ... :shock:

Their feathers are just BEAUTIFUL! ...


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay Tina, what are you feeding your chicks tomake them grow so fast? Miracle Grow? FlinstoneChewables? You can tell me...


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 19, 2005)

Tina, i'm glad to hear Jer's feeling better!

as for men, well men will be men I suppose...

I can' get over how big those chicks are getting! Holey Moley!

pics are GREAT as usual! I just LOVE comming here to check out the pics!

How's Chirpy doing??????

Tell Jer I said GOOD LUCK tonight! although i'm sure he won't need it!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 19, 2005)

BunnyMommy, can you believe it.:shock:That got huge. Little sneaks did it while I was sleepingtoo.I swear I can sit and watch them grow. They are to theplaying hill of the hill or box in this case lol. It is so funny towatch.

Jenni, you had me laughing so hard I have muscles that are sorenow. We were just saying how Ellie's were so big and mine were still solittle. See what I got for opening my big mouth lol. We needsome pictures of your babies, especially Nicky. Oh and Vash pictoo.

Lyndsy, Coming here is always a surprise, you never know whatyou'll be seeing pictures of lol. Chirpy is doing great. He isn't asvocal as he wasthank goodness lol. Jeremy is going to be takingpictures of him this week sometime.

Never a dull moment here on the _farm_ lol. I will mostdefintely tell Jeremy what you said. How are the Monkeys?Feeling any better? Kisses for the Monkeys.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

I just haveto say GGGRRRRR:X:X:X:X:X:X

I am having so many problems with Jeremy's team I'm ready tosay forget it. Jeremy doesn't even want to play with these people andhe loves baseball. If things don't improve in the next few games Jeremywill not be playing for them. Jeremy's team won and Jer gotto play for 15 mintes out of 3 hours.

I am thrilled to announce that Christa and Hopi's first bondingsession went awesome. I was so worried too. They look so sweettogether. Gypsy said their faces look alike. :shock::shock:They do andI never noticed until she said that. Cool look alikes lol. Here's mygirls.

Christa is smaller, pointier ears and more grey. Hopi is bigger, rounder ears and more taupe.





Hopi is on the left and Christa is on the right in these next two.











Christa standing up OMG How Cute






Hopi checking everything out What a dollbaby






Both my Sweetie pies cuddling






I can't wait to be able to hold them. Call me a mush lol, I cryevery time I see them. I can't believe those are my girls. I am such alucky mom.

Apollo is still being a stinker:shock:. I brought him toJeremy's game just like always. To try and get some love from him, Ibrought all is favorites. I gave him, yogurt drops, I gave him papayaI even gave him newspaper. 

When I tried to love him later, I got my hand head butted outof the way. But the stroller gets groomed. What is wrong with thispicture:shock:. I still took pictures of my guy because cranky as allget out I love him totally.





















I even caught it on film ya'll see











Shame on you Apollo






Jeremy holding Wollo




































I wasn't going to show this one. Apollo may find it a bitembarassing but I am going to show it. I will be nice and show bothversions of it. 

The camera turned my manly boy...PINK LMBO






I'll be nice and show the corrected photo although I like the pink.






See Wollo you need to show mom some love kiddo. I could have just shown the pink one.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I wasn't going to show this one. Apollo may find it a bitembarassing but I am going to show it. I will be nice and show bothversions of it.
> 
> The camera turned my manly boy...PINK LMBO




Tina,

Are you sure you didn't do something to embarass him? 

Just kidding....but oh - I love his pictures...why he's even "pretty in pink"...(handsome in pink).

Ok...it's too late...I must get off here!

Peg


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, if this don't beat Bob's turkey ... In thisphoto Wollo looks EXACTLY like this little stinker over here when hehas an attitude (and BOY has he had one all week ... :X ). Itell you, I really believe that these two have been commiserating ...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 20, 2005)

This is soooooooooooo SWEET...



...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Peg, isn't that weird. All I did was turn the flash off. half my pictures turned out pink.

*****************************

BunnyMommy, What is his Majesty so upset abou? Or isit the usual Royal 'Ttude? I think they are really communicating thsestwo. What a handful these two are literally and figuratively.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


>


I love these pics. He is such a gorgeous boy. Look at that close-up. Beautiful!

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Tina! The chicksare starting to look....well....mean! :shock: They kind ofscare me! Especially that one. It has a really scary face with beadylittleeyes!

Doesn't it kind of creep you out to besitting there in the living room witha bunch of beady eyed,mean faced, bird beaked babies staring youdown???



I think I will be happier when they gettheir nice "big chicken" faces and feathers! 

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 20, 2005)

He looks so sweet andinnocent in this picture-


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 20, 2005)

I gotta admit I still get a little case of theHeebie Jeebies when I look at those pictures and realize thats how bigFonzie is gonna get.:shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Tina! The chicks are startingto look....well....mean! :shock: They kind of scare me!Especially that one. It has a really scary face with beady littleeyes!
> 
> Doesn't it kind of creep you out to besitting there in the living room witha bunch of beady eyed,mean faced, bird beaked babies staring youdown???
> 
> ...




andyou were teasing Jan. Actually I think the mean one is a rooster whowill be rehomed.I think we've figuted out 5 ofthe chicks. They way it's beginning to look is I have 2 Silver LacedWyandottes.

Jenni, you'll like this lol. 

I found a giant picture to compare Mystery and her 2sisters...

Well you can see for yourself.






Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mambo, I am going to love watching yourlittle man grow I really am. Do you have any idea as to how BIG he mayget? I can't wait to see his new pictures when you get a chance.



Laura and Jenni, Innocent. That little stinker was grooming thestroller instead of Mom and when I shame on you he gives me thatlook.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 20, 2005)

Tina, going by the pedigree, he should be 15-17 lbs. fully grown.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh wow so Fonzie will be Apollo's size.Better start stregthening those arms and back muscles lol. So you'reready to tote thebaby boy around.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Peg, isn't that weird. All I did was turn the flashoff. half my pictures turned out pink.
> 
> *****************************
> 
> ...


Tina, you name it ... he's upset about it ... :X...


He's upset that we moved;
He's upset that there are workers here renovating the house;
He's upset because not only have I been bringing my baby nephew home, but I have the _audacity_ to hold him;
He's upset because I took him out in the _garden_thatI had _custom landscaped_ just for _*him*_; 
He's upset because I forced him to go with me the other day to runerrands (never mind that people were trying to make over him everywherethat we went);
And FINALLY, he's upset just BECAUSE ... :X
What a STINKER...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 20, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> Tina, you name it ... he's upset about it ... :X...


He's upset just because he's upset! 

What a sweet baby.

Rainbows!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2005)

Mine have major bunnytudes right now too. Must be something in the air....


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 20, 2005)

LOOK AT THE BUNNYTUDE ON HIM! LMBO!!!!!!!!

Tell Jer not to worry, they sit people like that because he's too goodfor everyone else. Don't worry Jer, the Monkeys and I still loveyou!!!! You can play on our team ANYDAY!

MONKEYS!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> Tina, you name it ... he's upset about it ... :X...
> 
> 
> He's upset that we moved;
> ...


Rolling around on the floor laughing overhere! 





BunnyMommy, You mean to tell me thatSherman doesn't give you this look begging to be held andloved???







What ashame...



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Raspberry, That picture kills me. Poor'Bastian just wanting some lovin'. You are such a stinker and I love yafor it.

BunnyMommy, what a little Stinker.I thought he had plenty ofatitude before. Wow he really improved on what was there and stepped itup a notch huh? 

Congratulations on the nephew. 

Lyndsy, how sweet you are and I will be sure to tell him you said that.

I heard something awesome today. Dale called and he not onlylooked at Christ and Hopi's picture I sent he downloaded it to hisphone as a screensaver.

We have a game Thursday, Friday and Saturday so I may not be on much after tomorrow afternoon.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 21, 2005)

Well I hope Jeremygets to play more! I sure wish I was there with you. I'd sit and chanthis name until the coach either put him in or threw me out of the park!Of course you might not takeme...



I'm very well behaved untilIjust can't take any more. Then I spout off at the mouth _alot_! 

At our highschool soccer game last nightthe other teams girls were getting overlyphysical and therefs weren't calling anything. Anyway, I'd finally had it and I jumpedup in the stands and yelled "Okay girls you've takenenough ofthat crap! You don't have to look pretty next week, prom'sover!" The side ref turned around and looked at me...I justlooked back at him over my sunglasses and said "If you don't want it toget bloody then you better start calling the fouls."

I ended up encouraging my daughter tostep on someone's face, layout a forward, and perform a fewotherviolent acts! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2005)

lmbo Rassberryits called premeditated motivation !!!lol good for you !


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tina, 

This new set of pictures of Apollo and Jeremy are Beautiful. You keep out-doing yourself. 

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 21, 2005)

I am normally soooo patient. But thesepeople are wearing me down. Three practices now they moved an hour awayand never told Jeremy or called. Other mothers have all told me that ifJeremy can handle riding the bench this year he'll love playing nextyear.:shock::shock:

I signed up for 2 stints working the concession stand. I figurego ahead and get it over with. There is a group of 4 moms that willonly work it if 2 of them can be together. The one mom said she Refusesto work with any new moms because last year she had one and the new momdidn't do anything. She was a *potty word*.:shock:

Well with that attitude I'm not surprised. but anyway. Sadly ifyou are not 12 years old or the coaches kid you don't play. If you justmoved here and don't know anyone you're a cuss word.

Dale is Irate that I haven't pulled Jeremy already. I am givingthem a few more tries before I do. I am going to work my concessionstand this weekend. Then if I need to pull Jeremy he can say he triedhis best and I pulled my fair share.

Sorry Ineeded to rant.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Pull him now - and you and Jeremy go have a greatweekend together! They won't appreciate you working on theweekend anyway. Why bother. 

-Carolyn


----------



## EEEM (Apr 21, 2005)

Why are kids sports so ridiculous these days!It's just a game. Everyone should get to play, no favorites. Especiallyif it's just a recreational league, which sounds like what Jeremy isin. I played soccer for 8 years, but when it started getting out ofhand like that it just wasn't any fun anymore and I was forced to quit.Why don't people understand kids just want to have fun and play?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree completely. It is insane. I'mtrying to instill teamwork, respect for others and sportsmanship. Theyare showing favortism, bias, and it's not what you know but who youknow.

Carolyn, I don't want to quit with out trying and neither doesJeremy. We both want to be able to say we tried our best and it is justnot working. Then we can walk away and not feel like quitters. I hatethat we are in this situation.

Next year Jeremy is most definitely going to be playing actualLittle League again. It's much more fair, and I don't have to drive allacross Virginia for games.They are all in the same town.

Sorry, I'll hush now. I'm just so upset by this.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a differentperspective than most I suppose. Tina, if Jeremy doesn't want to quitthen I think you should support him to the end of the earth. Especiallywith his health problems. I hope I'm not stepping out of line, but younever know which season he will or won't be as able to play.

If a kid has the heart to get out thereand play, to go to the practices, to sit the bench and wait for his fewminutes of playing time, then some day that kid is going to be a hellof a person. Not just an athlete, but a person, for what he learnedfrom those experiences. 

Not all coaches or teams are positiveexperiences, but you have to make it through them. As long as you arethere to see that he isn't mentally or emotionally abused and you arethere to repair the damage to his ego and his heart. Then itis a building experience. You can use every drive home from practice ora game as a bonding time to get closer to your son. Listen, there arejerk teachers, jerk kids in school, jerk coaches, jerk bosses, jerkpolicemen....you get the point. You gotta teach him now to live up tohis commitment and learn how to handle it. Especially if he loves thegame and he wants to do it. And in the long run he will respect you andhimself all the more for it. 

That's just my opinion. For what its worth.

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Raspberry, I think you nailed it on the head perfectly. Thank you.

For years Jeremy couldn't even really ride a bike. For those ofyou who don't knowJeremy has 2 rare formsofEpilepsyand numerous health issues.

So we will stick with it a bit longer. If he decideshe wants out that's ok too.I won't make him stick with it ifit's hurting him.Dale has marked off an actual baseball fieldin the yard.Full size:shock:I can always invest in a pitchingmachine and work with him that way. 

Jeremy is left out of alot by kids and adults that don'tunderstand Epilepsy. They are afraid of what they don't understand andthe kids see Jer's trips to the nurse's office as special treatment.Such is life.

God blessed me with one his truly Special Angels. 

Tina

ps Thank you for being there and enduring my little whine fest.


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 21, 2005)

he's absolutely georgeous 

appollo 

i melt when i see the pictures 

how much does he weigh and does he eat alot 

can you give me a guide as to what flemishes eat and do they need alot of exercise 

varna xxxx


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Varna, thank you I will tell Apollo you said that.

Apollo gets every day:
unlimited pellets
unlimited hay
unlimited vanilla water
a handful of dried papaya
a handful of vegetables 
6 black oil sunflower seeds

Apollo weighs 15 pounds right now but did weigh 18 pounds. He'sgetting back to 18 pounds again. I will have to measure how much heeats because I'm not real sure. I just fill his feeder. I will tell youin a day or two ok.

Apollo has the kitchen, living room and hallway to run aroundin. He usually sleeps most of the time. Or follows me around. Flemishgiants aren't a ral run around breed. They play for a bit and then laydown for a nap.

Flemish Giants want to be where you are. They love to be lovedon and hate if they can't be with you. Apollo even has to go tobathroom with me or he scratches the door until I let him in.

You wouldn't go wrong with a Flemish. How is Lucy?

Tina and Apollo


----------



## EEEM (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sure if this doesn't work out for Jeremyyou'll find a team that will. There are great leagues and teams outthere for kids who just want to play on a team! Especially at Jeremy'sage. Have you ever thought of enrolling him in some riding classes? Idid that when I was younger and LOVED it. Many stables have pony clubsand drill team riding for kids who want to have a sort of "team sport"on horseback. My mom works at a school for kids with disabilities andthey have an equestrian therapy program there. Some children withepilepsy really seem to have been helped by the progam. One little girlwho had grand mal seizures nearly 3 times a week started the programand in a couple of weeks her seizures decreased dramatically! and therehad be no change in any other part of her routine. They think it has todo with stress level for her. This school is for kids with physical andmental handicaps, so I'm sure it would be a bit different for Jeremy,but it certainly wouldn't hurt him. Just thought it might be somethingyou and Jer would like to look into.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 21, 2005)

That's interestingthat you brought that up. I saw a story on that very same thingrecently. SLG and I lovehorses!

Inmy book,just beingnear them on a regular basis would improve someone's life!

Raspberry


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 21, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Apollo even has to go to bathroom with me or hescratches the door until I let him in.
> 
> Tina and Apollo


I think I would have to put my foot down on this!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2005)

*EEEM wrote:*


> Have you ever thought of enrolling him in someriding classes? I did that when I was younger and LOVED it. Manystables have pony clubs and drill team riding for kids who want to havea sort of "team sport" on horseback.


Hmmmm. I can see Tina getting some horses to add to her petting zoo 

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 21, 2005)

Just plant that seed! 

As far as the baseball thing goes, I'm with Raz. Try to put up with itas long as he can. Also, thank you for sharing. I did not know aboutthat and can empathize. One of my brother-in-laws has severe epilepsyand I've seen him seize for hours at a time. 

Besides, baseball is the All American Sport! You just gotta let himparticpate in that. Although, I agree about switching from the "clique"team this seems to be. (Sorry if I've overstepped bounds.)


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 21, 2005)

Tina and Jer,

I'm so sorry you have to go through all this baseball nonsense!

What ever happened to PLAYING A GAME? 

as my dad always told us "there's no 'I' in 'team'! 

I hope it all works out for you guys... and like I said before, theMonkeys and I are recruiting a team, are you intrested????????

much love,

Monkeys!


----------



## Maddie_20 (Apr 21, 2005)

appolo is so cute!!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 21, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Apolloeven has to go to bathroom with me or he scratches the door until I lethim in.
> ...


Yeah, just wait until Fonzie gets some size on him -- see how easy itis to say no to a 14-20+ pound rabbit with sad puppy dog eyes! 

Nothing like petting a rabbit while you are in the bathroom!They will even be so nice to offer to lick your feet and ankles dryafter a shower.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sadly around here everyone owns their ownhorses and no one is offering lessons. You know that old saying Godcloses a door but then opens a window. Get this.

They are suddenly calling for thunderstorms and rain untilSunday. That wasn't in the forecast even as early as this afternoon. Itold Carolyn I think God is either giving me a break from it or sendingme a sign. 

As we were leaving for the game tonight our neighbor approachedJeremy again and asked him if he really wanted to learn how to fly fishthen they could start soon. 

I'm thinking here is my sign. Jeremy wouldn't have to bestressed and bummed riding the bench. This is even better. He would beoutside, enjoying nature, learning something useful-while practicingpatience, I can supervise it from my kitchen window, and Jer gets some"guy" time.

What do you think?

*********************************

Mambo, do you know how hard it is to say no to those pleadingeyes and twitching nose and huge ears. Impossible I tell ya:?. He justwants to be with me. You wait you'll have a bathroom buddy soon enoughlol.
******************************************************
Jan, would you believe Dale is the one who said we are gettinghorses.:shock:I love to ride and he doesn't mind riding so ohyea definitely getting some horsies.
*******************************************

Stephanie, sadly all the other leagues aren't accepting any newplayers. Next year he will play for the actual Little League again.
*****************************************************
Lyndsy, We will gladly become the Monkeys. The dues are still SpringMix and Nanas right?I am not going to let it bum me outanymore. Jeremy says I throw like a girl so be warned lol.

**************************************

Maddie, thank you very much. Apollo thanks you too.

**************************
Jenni, I knew you'd understand lol. Bunnies in the bathroom rock. Ifthe floor is toocold I can rest them on my very own heatedbath mat *er* rabbit, Apollo. Not too sure about the licking the feetand ankles but I tell ya if I could teach him to hang a new roll, I'dbe in business.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 22, 2005)

It's supposed to rain here too. That's why I'mgoing to make BBQ chicken tonight with a mac salad, because I have afeeling we're going to be hibernating inside all weekend.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> 7Apollo even has to go tobathroom with me or he scratches the door until I let him in.
> 
> You wouldn't go wrong with a Flemish. How is Lucy?
> 
> Tina and Apollo


Tina,

At his size, I'm surprised he doesn't just stand on his hind legs and open the door somehow! Maybe you can train him?

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 22, 2005)

TINA LMBO!

It's ok, half of the team can't throw anyway...

we're ALL catchers, Jer will be the ALLSTAR!

much love,

Monkeys!


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 22, 2005)

_i think Flemish think they are people, or thatpeople are nothing more than other rabbits! Gottalove 'em._

_Buck_


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Buck, exactly, Apollo is like a perpetual toddler suffering from seperation anxiety and the terrible twos lmbo.

Lyndsy, I love it this team is more our style. Plus that wouldmean a trip to Monkeyville and let me tell ya I need a vacation in theworst way.

Peg, that would be cute wouldn't lol.

Staphanie, I don't mind the rain I just was a bit surpised lol.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 22, 2005)

I know, rain gives us an excuse to sit on our butts and do nothing.  Wait. I do that anyway!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Me and Jer usually put a movie on, munchpopcorn, act silly and snuggle. I hope it rains like crazy. Helps waterall my new flowers I planted to.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 22, 2005)

I know, that's what I told my hubby. We need rain to green it up!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 22, 2005)

It poured here ALL last night. I had toget up in the middle of the night and lock my silly doggie in herkennel because she runs around in the rain and barks at thethunder! She's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but I loveher anyway!

Callie:









Tina, sorry for postingmy personal pics on your thread, but I didn't think you'd mind too much. 


Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

She'shuge lol. I laughed so hard I almost wet myself when You said 

She's not the sharpest tool in the shed

Our saying is not the brightest crayon in the box lmbo.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Our saying is not the brightest crayon in the box lmbo.
> 
> Tina




Tina! ... :shock:... my husband used to use that exact same phrase!!! LOL!


----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 22, 2005)

I love Apollo

Oh, yes I do

There is no bun-bun

As cute as you!!!


----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 22, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oursaying is not the brightest crayon in the box lmbo.
> ...




I like to say, "not the sharpest knife in the drawer"

haha


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*VNess2010 wrote: *


> I love Apollo
> 
> Oh, yes I do
> 
> ...


That is way too cute. Knives wow can't say I've heard that one. I like it though.



BunnyMommy, No way:shock::shock:Really. I'm trying tothink back when we started that. I think it was about four or fiveyears ago. How is that Handsome Bundle of "Ttude getting on? Anyimprovement? Little stinker bug. Give him a kiss from me if he'll allowit. lol

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 22, 2005)

Buck Jones wrote:


> _i think Flemish think they are people, or that people? are nothing more than other rabbits!? Gotta love 'em._
> 
> _Buck_




Obviously Buck, you've had a close encounter with a Flemish because not everyone knows this.



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 22, 2005)

I always say *"Ain't got the sense God gave a sweet potato."*


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

*VNess2010 wrote:*


> *BunnyMommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *dajeti2 wrote: *
> ...


We say, "not the brightest star in the sky"

Tina -- I'm so sorry you guys have to go through all this baseballtrouble. My dad used to take us fishing when I was little andmy best friend had a pond, I have great memories of fishing, and to behonest, I don't think I ever caught anything. 

I'm so excited you're getting horses. Shawn and I are gettinga couple next winter. We're either going to find a house withabarn or someone he works with offered us really reasonableboard.

Jen


----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm so JEALOUS of anyone with a horse!It's been my life long dream! A lot of work,though! I used to take riding lessons, and I don't thinkthere is any better feeling in the world than riding a horse!I feel so free when we're running fast! I learned to jump onesummer...but I haven't been able to ride in a while. I justmoved to a rural area, so there are a lot of horses around (not tomention a cow farm and a sheep farm down the street)...so it's veryunreal to me! I'm just so envious of people who havehorses....especially kids who were raised with horses and just don'trealize how lucky they are!

-Vanessa


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Great News!! Apollo came out and played today!! 

I am so happy. He was even nudging Jeremy and I to pet him. Heeven circled me tonight. I was in tears I was so overjoyed to see himacting like himself again. I gave him a paper bag for the first timetoo. :?He wasn't real impressed. Not even when I put some sunflowerseeds in it. Oh well, at least he had a ball chin marking everythingand playing with newspaper.

Last night Jeremy decided to give the chicks one last chance.He took one out to cuddle and...:shock:they both fell asleep. A littlewhile later different chick same result...two sleeping babes.

Here is Jeremy.





















Here are Apollo's pictures. The first few he's marking everything in sight.


























Here he is guarding Jeremy.






Apolloreally wanted to be near Jer tonight.











Here he is playing.
















Here he is beginning to run and follow Jer.






All that cuddling and mess making is very tiresome.






I tell you this is one content guy here. Look at him. Soundasleep...I even walked by him and he didn't move lmbo. I had to watchhis tummy to make sure he was ok, silly bug.











Here is Apollo in the Bib that his Daddy got for him.
















I also have some new chick pics. I am trying to put together atype of chart. I am really lucky in that I found out what most of themare. I am going to post my chicks with the adult the will look like.Hopefully I'll have it done and up tomorrow. 

I hope ya'll enjoy these. I had so much much fun seeing Apollo feeling so good again after his oowwee.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Here is Apollo in the Bib that his Daddy got for him.


This is just wrong!!!

Glad Apollo's feeling better!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Jen,

Thanks, I am so happy. You need to get your babies bibs too. Look howadorable they couldlook.

.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I was going to do this whole chart setup but then I thought about it and said maybe another day lol. Firstare the new pics and then the chicks=adults.Here are theChickies.

This is Penny.







This is Precious.






This is Pepper.






This is of course Mystery.






Sassy checking out the camera lol.






Here is Peepers.






********************************************

Here is the chart.

Amber and Penny now and what they will pretty much look like as adults. Rhode Island Reds.









*******************************************

This what Pepper, Patches and Checkers will most likely look like. Black sex links or Barred Rocks.

















**************************************************

We have renamed this sweetie. Her name is Lacy. She is a Silverlaced Wyandotte. This is the chick Jer was laying one the couchsleeping with.












*************************************

We have also renamed this one as well. Her name is Gracy. She is what we believe to be a Golden Laced Wyandotte.












I will finish off this later. I need to research Mystery and her sisters and Sassy and Precious some more.

Tina


----------



## m.e. (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, they're all gorgeous!! If we didn't have so many danged predators, I would love to have chickens 

'Course, I'd love to have a Flemmie, too, so I'll just continue to live vicariously through your photos


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 24, 2005)

Excellent Pictures, Tina! They really are pretty when they grow up. Wish they didn't have to grow up so fast though. 

Sassy's picture is great. Actually, all of them are. :dude:



* * * * *


'pollo loves his bib, Jen. At least that's what Tina says. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 24, 2005)

It's so nice tosee Apollo running and playing again! It's so sweet how heloves Jeremy so much and wants to be nearhim.



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful picutres,Tina. Those chicks are goingto be stunning. Love Apollo in the bib, but I bet he doesn't need it -no way is that boy a messy eater . - Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

M.E., I't;s a shame you can't havechickens. They are just so much fun. We are getting ours used to 'catchphrases'. It will help make calling them in easier once they freerange. It's so cute. Sassy came running so fast the poor dear fellrightout of the brooder. She couldn't stop quickenough.

Carolyn, Between the chicks and Apollo feeling better andtalking to you...this is the best medicine in the world for a troubledsoul like mine was.

Raspberry, I had so much fun just watching Jeremy and Apollointeract. Ever since that possum, Apollo hasn't come out of his cage.This is the first time.I love it. I'm hoping this means myguy is feeling better and resuming getting better to normal.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 24, 2005)

TINA!

I LOVE the new pics!!!!!

Especially this one!






He looks like SUPER BUNNY! LMBO!

The pics of Jer and the chicks are just adorable!

Monkeys!


----------



## CMiska (Apr 24, 2005)

Apollo is a BIG BUNNY  and what a cutie and a ham.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 24, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I was going to do this whole chart.
> 
> Amber and Penny now and what they will pretty much look like as adults. Rhode Island Reds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tina.....It's really neat to see how the chicks would turn outwhen they are older. You can see someof theirfeatures now. I alsolike the pictures of Apollo sleeping and that youhad to check if he is breathing.....(watch his tummy to make sure hewas ok)....

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Lyndsy, lmbo, I can just see it now,Apollo Superman's newest partner lol.Too funny. Iwant those cutesybibs, like my heart belongs to mom and Dale wants the sarcastic oneslol.

CMiska, thank you very much. Apollo is a big boy. He's really good about letting me take his picture now. 

Pet_Bunny, I thought it would be neat to see them grow and whatthey are going into. Apollo is always scaring me to pieceswith his flops. He is so big and yet just lays over and goes to sleep.I am always checking on him lol. Silly boy scaring me so bad all thetime.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am closing this version of Apollo's Acres down.

I have opened a new Expanded version of the Acres. Our familyhas grown so I feel we needed a bit more room to grow.

All new pictures and comments will be put in the new Acres. Infact new Christa and Hopi pictures are right this moment waiting foryou. I hope the move doesn't cause any problems for any one. 

I am going to printing these pages. I am starting a scrap bookfor Apollo. What an awesome way to celebrate his life than throughthese pages dedicated to him and his escapades.

I want to thank you all and will see you all soon.

Tina, Jeremy, Apollo and our Family


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, oh, OH!!!! ... :shock:... Look atmy sweet, precious BABY!!!...

...


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 24, 2005)

I noticed Jeremy has a paper towel in thispic-- Making sure he doesn't get pooped on again!LMBO I loved your pictures. Tell Apollo that hecanwear cute stuff and still be manly.


----------



## Spiced77 (Apr 24, 2005)

where is the extended version?? i cant find it?? :shock:



(edited to add.. i panicked..i found it hehe)


----------



## pamnock (Apr 24, 2005)

Loved "the bib" photos!

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 25, 2005)

YA'll crack me up. He actually doesn'tmind the bib. He could take it or leave it but he leaves it alone so itmusn't bother him too bad lol. 

BunnyMommy, Sherman needs a bib/robeand pics of him in it.

Jenni Apollo likes his bib because it's big and looks manly. It's more like a cape lmbo.

Pam, guess now you can say you've seen it all lol.

Spiced, here is the link to the New and Improved Apollo's Acres.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7083&amp;forum_id=1

See Ya'll There.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2005)

althogh the arces are closed i got one word to say,''the pictures are the best pics i`ve seen in my life''



jeremy


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2005)

theyare the most coolest,awsome,sweetest,and thebest.

bowdown to Tina and Apollo.

jeremy




p.s.yourcool.


----------

